# Devil May Cry 4: Everything we know and why it will be a system seller and own



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 16, 2006)

(First thing, don't take the system seller title seriously because we don't know if that's the case except the fact this game will be great)

This game is shaping up to be beastly and when I mean beastly I mean in the best possible way it could be. After doing some research I decided to make this thread based on Dante's latest adventure. This is every single piece of information that I could find

_Producer _- Hiroyuki Kobayashi
_Director _- Hideaki Itsuno

Kobayashi also produced DMC1.
Itsuno directed both DMC2 and DMC3.
*
When is the release date?*

Kobayashi stated that they are aiming for an early 2007 release.
*
Will this turn out to be like DMC2?*

Nope. Itsuno stated that it will be a powered up DMC3. For all those DMC3 fans out there, you have nothing to worry about.*

Powered up DMC3? What does that mean?*

Well for starters it means (according to Itsuno and Kobayashi) that they will be taking the things that made DMC3 great and expanding on them to make them even better.

*
What will Devil May Cry 4 look like?*
It has been said that DMC4 will look at least as good as some of the shots in the TGS demo. "Finally, touching on the staggering impression the stunning TGS demo made on fans, thanks to the blinding levels of graphical pizzazz, the producer confirms that DMC4 will look at least as good as the demo, running in real-time." -article from Computerandvideogames.com that was a translated entry 

Yes you heard it, it will be that good. Here is what what minimum will be. 


*Spoiler*: _The Minimum_ 







Here's some more graphics from the Tokyo Game Show last year. Again, here's the bare minimum of the graphics of Devil May Cry 4. 

(Also make note Dante won't really look like he looks in these screens in DMC4, I'll get onto this later)

(I'm uploading the screens to a new place so hold on for the screens people)

*
Here's a little gameplay news 
*
- Itsuno(Developer for DMC4) mentioned more accessible freedom with air-combat. Giving the game's combat system and advancing it into flight. (possible indication of more primary focus for Dante's demon form) Hopefully something ZOE2-ish. Also the possibility that they're trying to make beating the hell out of your enemies just as stylish as beating the hell out of them on the ground.

- The next thing mentioned is that not only can you level up Dante in a set path (which at this point, is commonplace in action games), but you can also assign certain attacks to whatever button input, commands you'd like. For those that forgot, on the Capcom Magazine they released in Japan (I assume it was with Famitsu) Kobayashi mentioned in ease and option of control. To which, obviously assumed -- you can mix and match various inputs together for complete customization. You create your own style -- is what it seems they are getting at. Instead of selecting pre-determined ones.

- *Hideaki Itsuno and Kobayashi have also stated*

 "Devil May Cry 4 will feature more weapons, maneuvers, enemies, locations, music, and cut scenes than *a**ll the previous releases combined*. It is also being billed as being the longest release yet". So yes, he said more enemies and more bosses and yes, that means from all the previous releases combined. 

  Noted that the game will be hard and that players, "won't be able to go back." Possibly hinting that you can't backtrack to previous missions and/or locations until completing the game once

  As to the above stament, Itsuno also stated that the reason it is going to be hard is because some fans have complained and stated the last installment as being easy. Well Itsuno, isn't hold back this time. Besides the fact that there is an Easy mode to make things easy on yourself, yes, this game will probably serve your ass on a silver platter. Original Kobayashi stated that they wanted to make this game easier than DMC3 while still maintaining the challenge factor to the game, Itsuno has recently stated that as development progresses it is still going to be the challenging game that most of us want. When I mean he isn't holding back, he isn't. Though, Itsuno may be able to please all camps with how he handled the difficulty in DMC3SE.

- Dante is said to be older in this installment then he was in DMC1 also Itsuno said he liked that Solid Snake himself was older too. What does this mean? Well he said Dante will appear to be more rugged too. So Itsuno said Dante will support a beard sometime in the game. Wait, a beard? Well a beard, a soulpatch, a goatee, just something.*

Wait a minute, backtrack........did you say even harder?!!*

Yeah harder......now, I'm not crazy and I was good in DMC3 but if this game will be even harder then I think there will be a problem for some people. However, Itsuno made DMC3: SE even harder and easier for some people. Based on what we've seen, I think that they will sort it out making it great for everyone. This is how it was in DMC3: SE

-Easy
-Normal
-Hard
-Very Hard
-Dante Must Die
-Heaven or Hell

Now, it is not known if Heaven or Hell will be returning but I listed it because it was part of DMC3's setup.

Easy mode was a truely simplistic mode that anyone could get into and go through.

Normal offered a challenge for first timers while not appearing too impossible.

Hard mode was something that was tough. For anyone who played the US version of DMC3 (not the special edition) Hard mode for the SE was actually Normal mode for the original, which is part of the reason why it was deemed so hard.

Very Hard mode was new. It was the US version of Hard mode and it catered to those looking to have their asses kicked up and down the street.

Dante Must Die mode is always the hardest of the hard. So this mode will always be the ultimate challenge.

Heaven or Hell was one hit kills for both you and the enemies.

Basically, with DMC3SE's setup, you have Easy and Normal for the casuals that are looking to get through the game and enjoy everything the gameplay has to offer, and then you have Hard and Very Hard for the hardcore who want to experience the challenge that DMC is renowned for. And then there's Dante Must Die which is a mode for the sadists who love pain. There's something for everyone with this setup.
*
What can we expect in the unlockables department?
*
We won't know until the game is released but I'm sure there are a few things that can be expected. Since DMC3 had alot of unlockable content I assume it will be the same for this one but with more than the last game. 
*
Wait a minute..........VERGIL!?!?!?!? Will he be playable with more moves and abilities?!?!?!?*

Vergil is an extremely popular character. Capcom knows that Vergil has an large fanbase that's just as big as Dante's, so I wouldn't be surprised if he is once again an unlockable character. Also the DMC4 staff and Capcom also love Vergil so the chances of him being in this game are even greater. 

In DMC3: SE they added Vergil do to fan demand. There goal was to make him play differently from Dante. He wasn't as easy to master but when mastered he offered a truely different and excting experience. He may not have felt like a really fleshed out character but the tradeoff for that was that when mastered it wouldn't really matter. However, since he was still more or less an experiment, Itsuno will probably take in all the fan feedback and rework Vergil from there. Afterall, he did say that he and his team really like Vergil. But that's only "if" he's an unlockable character. We'll know when the game is released.
*
What other unlockables? 
*
Based on the past games we will get concept art, costumes, and possibily Bloody Palace again. Most likely more than we got for DMC3: SE. Just everything you expect and more. 

_*
Game Location and story info*
_
- The location of the story has been mentioned to be in a winter/snowy climate and that both Dante and Vergil are being specifically dressed for this occasion. It's quite possible that either both Trish and Lady could make appearances or a new female lead could be brought in to keep the 'tradition' going

- Details on the story haven't been revealed yet. We'll be getting our first bits of info on this sometime in September. However, Kobayashi has stated that he wants DMC4 to take place at least after DMC1. This doesn't mean that it won't take place after DMC2. But it does mean that it won't be another prequel about Dante's early days again. So no DMC3

Since I ran out of space go here for the rest

Link removed

EDIT: Added more stuff


----------



## Shogun (Jun 16, 2006)

ninja gaiden will be better than it...


----------



## little nin (Jun 16, 2006)

ninja gaiden...
erm i dont know about that lol, newho nice thread and i didnt really get far on devil may cry 3 lol...only got to the bosses that are those 2 bro's PLEASE NO1 critisise me lol
neway the game looks good and should be good and by then my ps3 and HD will be ready for it lol


----------



## Gene (Jun 16, 2006)

This is game is looking awesome. I'll make sure to get my hands on this game once I get a PS3. Also, the links for the concept art aren't working for me.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 16, 2006)

LOL, the concept art links don't work at all. XD

And how the hell do people think DMC3 was easy? O_o  Was there ever a DMC that was EASY?!?!?!  These must be the hardcore who beat Dante Must Die in their sleep.  Thanks assholes, now you made the next game damn near next to impossible in terms of difficulty. XD


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 16, 2006)

The concept art links don't work? Hold on 

I'm also editing in a few extras right this moment so give it around 5-10 minutes 

EDIT: Still editing


----------



## Death (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm lookinf forward to get this game.  

@Donkey Show: I thought the first game was easy.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2006)

> ninja gaiden will be better than it...



Erm, i don't think it is, even so rumour has it ninja gaiden is comming to the ps3 also.

Can't find a link to support i will edit it later.



> LOL, the concept art links don't work at all. XD
> 
> And how the hell do people think DMC3 was easy? O_o Was there ever a DMC that was EASY?!?!?! These must be the hardcore who beat Dante Must Die in their sleep. Thanks assholes, now you made the next game damn near next to impossible in terms of difficulty. XD
> __________________



Lmao, the concept links worked for me XD. Yes it is true the games are dam hard to complete, nervana comes to mind. Fuck it cerbrus, ''yup the first boss is usually simple get you into the game flow'' -_-.

Good threads,  reps .

This game is and Ace in ps3s hand, seriously the dmc series is something worth keeping, it is one of the reasons why i'm getting a ps3, titles like MGS4, Assassins creed, and Devil my cry will keep me happy enough, i know im forgetting titles.

The only devil may cry i disliked was 2, and i didn't dislike that, its just that one and three were so good it kinda made 2 look like shit, when in theory if it came out as a diffrent game not linked to the story i would have rated it well.


----------



## Seany (Jun 16, 2006)

Sounds good. I still have to play 3 though....:sweat


----------



## MS81 (Jun 16, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> ninja gaiden will be better than it...


I very much agree shogun I do love Capcom games a lil bit more only because they make well balanced Ninja Gaiden Black was very unfair especially in very hard and master ninja mode Dmc3 was a good game but outdone by God of War last year.

P.S. I like Dmc3 better than God of War. 


Ninja Gaiden>DMC>GoW


Honestly I don't believe Capcom for saying the game will look like the demo.

Hell no in my mind.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh shit, i forgot the god of wars series, yet another title. To me things look pretty good for sony, when these games start being showed of it will be something special.

To me devil may cry will mark the tip of the iceberg for what the ps3 produces, if the game looks sweet and has good gameplay you know it will get better as developers get used to the system.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 16, 2006)

wait? THATS dante? he looks very wierd..
but the graphics are good


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 16, 2006)

Merged your 2 posts KN because it's rather pointless to have the links that don't work up there on your first post.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks!!!

I realized that some of the links wouldn't work it would have messed up. Now that you merged my posts it makes it easier so here's part 2 if people are wondering where the rest went. I'll put a link to this in the first post. 

*
But Dante is shown sporting the Rebellion. Doesn't that mean it's another prequel?*

Nope, not really. Dante gained the Force Edge at the end of DMC3. He used Force Edge in DMC1 and turned it into the Sparda sword, which he then gave to Trish. In DMC2 Dante went back to using the Rebellion because Trish still had the Sparda sword. So if this game takes place after DMC1, or after DMC2, Trish will still have the Sparda sword and Dante will be using the Rebellion because of this.
*
Who will be appearing in this game?*

Dante of course. Vergil as both himself and Nelo Angelo have been shown in concept arts(read below) for this game. Trish and Lady has also appeared in them as well. However, Kobayshi has stated that they aren't sure if they want any of the female characters to return or if they will continue with the whole "Dante has a new leading lady in each game" theme. We won't know if past girls or a new girl will appear until the official trailer debuts at the Tokyo Game Show in September. However, it will please Vergil fans to know that as the concept art is released, they keep showing off designs for Vergil. Itsuno also stated that Vergil is a popular character and that members of his staff really like him. So take that for what it's worth. That combined with he fact he is in some of the DMC4 concept art could mean something.

*What's in the concept art since I haven't seen it yet?*

Well, Vergil is depicted wearing a sweater (still with a blue coat), and Dante all bundled up. Itsuno has said that Dante's look is close to the final look and will probably receive a few tweaks before the first official trailer is shown. So it's definitely going to have that winter environment.
*
Can I see some of the images?*


*Spoiler*: __ 















Spoiler

*
Where's the concept art?*

Here's the concept art finally. Since I used up all of the text I can for the first post I will bring it to another post of mine.

Dante
Link removed

Dante again
Link removed

Vergil and Dante
Link removed

Dante
Link removed

Dante
Link removed

DMC4 Concept Art
Link removed

Vergil
Link removed

Dante
Link removed

Some guy
Link removed

*Videos*

05' TGS Trailer
Link removed

Finally, he also stated that the next time we see Devil May Cry 4 it will be at the Tokyo Game Show in it's true playable form. This is also the show that Sony always does best in. So the next time we see Dante, he's in full action.


The Playstation 3 is getting one hell of a game. Clearly one of the reasons to buy the system. This game looks amazing and when the Tokyo Game Show premieres surely we will see the true power of this excellent title in it's full glory on the PS3 console.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jun 16, 2006)

I haven't heard any DMC4 news since last year which is '05. It was surprisingly absent in this years E3. Instead the DMC news that made this year was the possibility of it going on the different platforms. I loved the series no doubt. But I doubt it is worth the title of system seller just yet. To me it just hasn't gotten that recognition that deserving of being labeled as a System Seller.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 16, 2006)

It isn't going to any other platforms, it's a PS3 exclusive. There isn't any information out now that claims it's coming out for other systems. 

Capcom will unveil DMC4 during the Tokyo Game Show since it's being made over there and that's where most of the information comes from, Japan's Famitsu. It makes sense so really I'm not surprised. I can't wait for the Tokyo Game Show. That's when the big titles from the other side of the world get unvieled in a big way. A playable DMC4 is going to be amazing.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jun 16, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> It isn't going to any other platforms, it's a PS3 exclusive. There isn't any information out now that claims it's coming out for other systems.
> 
> Capcom will unveil DMC4 during the Tokyo Game Show since it's being made over there and that's where most of the information comes from, Japan's Famitsu. It makes sense so really I'm not surprised. I can't wait for the Tokyo Game Show. That's when the big titles from the other side of the world get unvieled in a big way. A playable DMC4 is going to be amazing.



You have to learn how to read the whole post my friend. I never stated DMC 4 was going multi but the possibility that the franchise will. Meaning there might be DMC installments in 360 or even the Wii if possible. 

I was just mentioning how DMC4 was surprisingly absent on E3. No biggie as another game (Killzone2) was also absent. I haven't heard of any news of DMC4 making an appearance on TGS but if they are hoping for an '07 release especially an early '07 release I will be surprise if no "new" news surface by then. Plus, I was only stating this cause you pointed out the whole system seller card which if it was it would have appeared on E3 just like MGS4 and FFXIII, which happen to be from that other side of the world as well.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 16, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> It isn't going to any other platforms, it's a PS3 exclusive. There isn't any information out now that claims it's coming out for other systems.



Famitsu I say would be a strong source, because earlier in the year, the main guy's on DMC4 mentioned there is a small chance for multi-platform, and that they were not uberly found of the progress being made on the PS3. Like how the main guy who is in charge of Quake Wars said that the PS3 version is a bitch to develop for, because in some PC games when you want many things going on, its easy. For the PS3, you have to chop it up and set them up on mini processors, which is a annoyace to do.

Of course like I have said on other posts about DMC4 and the chance of it popping up in other places, it hasn't been confirmed, but with the early Famitsu article [think it was the issue right after concept art and such appeared in it], and that it didn't show up at all at E3, and that Capcom realises they can make more money ala RE5 by making it multi-platform, I would say it's pretty damn likely it will either be released as a multi-platform game, or some point after the PS3 version.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2006)

Devil May Cry a system seller? eh no the others where not either  they where good ( except DMC 2 i did not like that one) but to say this is a system seller is false IMO.

Also i belive we will see this on xbox360 mark my words.

anyways about the game eh graphics are nice but yea graphics mean nothing to me anymore hell i still play animal crossing on my GC! so hopefully it will be good but who knows .

also E3 is the biggiest gaming convention in the world and is the best place to show off your material not just because its made in "japan" reason why i bet those games where not there because they where no where near ready.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

My my dante you have turned ugly in the face 



Soo whats actually new and exciting? It hall ald the shit from the old games, its supposed to be a upgraded DMC3 (which I hated DMC1 ftw) Only thing really nice is graphics


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 16, 2006)

Well, Keiji Inafune [the guy who destroyed Megaman X Collection] said that progress on RE5 barely started earlier this year, and I think DMC4 is in that same bucket.


EDIT: From what I know, the models in the trailers are test models, because there are like, 3 different versions of them. They are testing facial expressions and that.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2006)

> Devil May Cry a system seller? eh no the others where not either they where good ( except DMC 2 i did not like that one) but to say this is a system seller is false IMO.



Well if Devil may cry wasn't on the ps3 i would wait till i get it, i guess it is a system seller in that respect, no? of course there are other games i would get if it wasn't for devil my cry i could wait for a price drop so system seller it is.



> Also i belive we will see this on xbox360 mark my words.



Ok.  It is not comming on the 360 or wii, seriously i wont



> anyways about the game eh graphics are nice but yea graphics mean nothing to me anymore hell i still play animal crossing on my GC! so hopefully it will be good but who knows .



Get out of here, it is stupid saying, nothing special, point is graphics are not so important but when you see a sexy looking game it is something to look at. A game with good graphics is the icing on the cake.



> also E3 is the biggiest gaming convention in the world and is the best place to show off your material not just because its made in "japan" reason why i bet those games where not there because they where no where near ready.



It is also called marketing, the announced devil my cry before, if they brought it out again it would take shine of other ps3 games being released, anyway it is being released in 2007 it will be ready and able to play. Same with twilight princess how long has the wait been about 2 years i think well 2 years ago since the expected launch, i don't think devil my cry will be that late, the point is they show some games every year ( why i brought up zelda) but they are not ready in time, so just because dmc4 didn't show up doesn't mean it wont be ready.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 16, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Thanks!!!
> 
> I realized that some of the links wouldn't work it would have messed up. Now that you merged my posts it makes it easier so here's part 2 if people are wondering where the rest went. I'll put a link to this in the first post.
> 
> ...


how the hell you get the concept art book already?I want it so I show to my friend.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Well if Devil may cry wasn't on the ps3 i would wait till i get it, i guess it is a system seller in that respect, no? of course there are other games i would get if it wasn't for devil my cry i could wait for a price drop so system seller it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any game can go on any console these days, RE4 was a GC exclusive, now its on PS2,GC and soon PC
GTA3,Vice city and san andreas were supposed to be sony only, now they are on PC and XBOX

These days developers might find it better to release it on more consoles then one to increase the public


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 16, 2006)

...He didn't get them from a art book, those were scans from game magazines.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Ok.  It is not comming on the *360* or wii, seriously i wont



yea thats what they said about Metal Gear solid 2 and GTA as well.. 



			
				Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Any game can go on any console these days, RE4 was a GC exclusive, now its on PS2,GC and soon PC
> GTA3,Vice city and san andreas were supposed to be sony only, now they are on PC and XBOX
> 
> These days developers might find it better to release it on more consoles then one to increase the public



Correct that is why you will see a decent amount of multiplatformer games this year because of development costs etc expecially on the PS3 and the cost for blue ray discs as well.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> yea thats what they said about Metal Gear solid 2 and GTA as well..
> 
> 
> 
> Correct that is why you will see a decent amount of multiplatformer games this year because of development costs etc expecially on the PS3 and the cost for blue ray discs as well.


man we live in twisted world look at this:ED - ?Toshokan dewa Oshiete Kurenai, Tenshi no Himitsu? by Miraku

and look at this also:Weird Al Yankovic - Dare To Be Stupid

the game industry will never be the same.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 16, 2006)

To anyone who says it's coming to Wii or the 360. Here's an image from the DMC4 trailer. 



I'm sure you can read what that says. Finally, to anyone who's trying to use the Famitsu article as proof of it being on the Wii and/or 360, you don't understand what your talking about and your clearly not updated. 

The article was a mistranslation. He didn't say that it was going to be for the Wii and 360. He said it's not going to be for the Wii and 360 and there's no plans to release it for those systems at all making it remain a PS3 exclusive title and they assumed since Wii and 360 were mentioned he was thinking about releasing it for those platforms. So it's false information on your part. 

So yes, based on what we know it's a PS3 exclusive. Please don't try to trick yourselves into believing it could come out to another console because you don't want the PS3 to be the only console having it. It's proven to be a PS3 exclusive video game. No way around it. Also based on what he was saying they are designing the game to be PS3 based and to use the full power of the PS3 apparently.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2006)

lol that image is last years  that does not prove anything expecially when they announced the price of the PS3 and developers started thinking of going multiplatform for most of there games and no one is saying its going to Wii i bolded Xbox360.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> lol that image is last years  that does not prove anything expecially when they announced the price of the PS3 and developers started thinking of going multiplatform for most of there games and no one is saying its going to Wii i bolded Xbox360.



Of course it's last years, that's when they started making the game. It is one example of it not being on another system. 

Let alone the creator of the game said it's not going to any other consoles. consoles. If you deny the creator of this game that just means you don't want to believe it. Capcom even stated it's not going on the Wii and the 360. There's just no way around it. If you don't believe it then it's like me saying the PS3 will get something from Nintendo's arsenal of games when it's stated it's only for Nintendo.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh, didn't the guy who made RE4 say that if RE4 was ported from the GC, he would cut off his head?

You can't trust whatever the hell Capcom says about exclusivity. Because money goes above that.

I bet you DMC4 will fall into the same place as RE4.

And the Famitsu article I was referring to was back in Jan-March, inbetween that somewhere. Not the one mentioned in that article, which appears to be something else.

I honestly could give a crap if DMC4 was even for the PS3 exclusivley, and I sort of laughed at your comment of it seeming that we don't want the PS3 to have it, im still gonna by it. But it will not be a uber system seller and thats a fact. It is like Castlevania; it sells much less than what it deserves.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Of course it's last years, that's when they started making the game. It is one example of it not being on another system.
> 
> Let alone the creator of the game said it's not going to any other consoles. consoles. If you deny the creator of this game that just means you don't want to believe it. Capcom even stated it's not going on the Wii and the 360. There's just no way around it. If you don't believe it then it's like me saying the PS3 will get something from Nintendo's arsenal of games when it's stated it's only for Nintendo.



and that creator who said that last year as stated this year that its a possiblity to see there games multiplatform ( 360/ps3) so yea :/ your using old information he stated that last year and after the announcment of the PS3 price etc they have been thinking of putting it on 360 ( a possiblity they said) 

so yea :/


really do not even know why im  arguing that fact because the DMC series was not that popular anyways. ( heck out of a 100 million install base the game only sold 2 million since its launch till now and that was number 1, DMC 2 was  less and 3 was about the same )


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 16, 2006)

I say we should stop arguing until the PS3 title at least gets a actual release date. Because right now we are using strings to prove point A is true or point B could happen.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 16, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> Oh, didn't the guy who made RE4 say that if RE4 was ported from the GC, he would cut off his head?
> 
> You can't trust whatever the hell Capcom says about exclusivity. Because money goes above that.
> 
> ...



Sorry buddy it's the same one I'm talking about. We are talking about the same article. You just read the mistranslation of it. 

The guy who made RE4 isn't even making DMC4 so really I don't see what your saying. Capcom is who makes the games but the producers and directors have a large part in it. I'm sure if you hear someone say Devil May Cry 4 isn't coming to any other system and it's exclusive to the PS3 then it's not coming to any other system and it's exclusive to the PS3. Especially when the director states that it's being made for the PS3. 

RE is a different story however. The RE series already had a series of games on the other system so really it wasn't out of the ordinary that it would happen, it would have. 

Let alone turning a PS3 game into a Wii and 360 game isn't easy if it's made exclusively for the system. It's just not going to happen and the chances of it being on another system are as long as the chances of Saints Row or something coming to the PS3.



			
				Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> and that creator who said that last year as stated this year that its a possiblity to see there games multiplatform ( 360/ps3) so yea :/ your using old information he stated that last year and after the announcment of the PS3 price etc they have been thinking of putting it on 360 ( a possiblity they said)
> 
> so yea :/
> 
> ...



The creator also said that DMC4 has no plans at all and there's no plans of bringing to the Wii and 360 and it will remain a PS3 exclusive, so yeah. Your just ignoring the directors comments which take place AFTER what you just said when what I say he only said a few months ago. So really my information is updated information while yours, is not. 

Where did they say there's a possibility of putting it on the 360? It wasn't even talked about.



Anyway, based on what we know about the game and what's been released, Devil May Cry 4 is a Playstation 3 exclusive (as said not once in the trailer but twice by the producer) and it has no plans on coming to the Wii and the Xbox 360. This was also said by the producer. Not, take that as you will, there shouldn't be anything else to talk about on whether it's for other systems in this thread since the producer pretty much explained that to us.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Sorry buddy it's the same one I'm talking about. We are talking about the same article. You just read the mistranslation of it.
> 
> The guy who made RE4 isn't even making DMC4 so really I don't see what your saying. Capcom is who makes the games but the producers and directors have a large part in it. I'm sure if you hear someone say *Devil May Cry 4 isn't coming to any other system and it's exclusive to the PS3 *then it's not coming to any other system and it's exclusive to the PS3. Especially when the director states that it's being made for the PS3.
> 
> ...



*
 Thursday, 18 May 2006

In an interview with Japanese gaming mag Famitsu, Devil May Cry's producer, Hiroshi Kobayashi said Devil May Cry 4 will mark the first cross platform debut of the series. A Capcom PS3 exclusive from parts 1-3, part 4 is expected to come to the Xbox 360 as well as the Wii. The difficulty level and new controls will be adjusted to open the series up to more casual gamers as well. Devil May Cry 3, Dante's Awakening, set a high difficulty level, but thanks to the PS 2 Special Edition, the difficulty level could be adjusted.*

Screenshot 6


O really .....

discussion over.
*
EDIt*

and your information was not update BTW so yea :/


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 16, 2006)

Excuse mwuah? RE4 is in the same base as DMC. The RE series was put on the GC and labeled as a point that it was GC exclusive. The guy im reffering to with RE4 was the director for it, like the guy's your referring to with DMC4, I forget his name. But he claimed "it would be exclusive to the Gamecube", and the higher ups at Capcom went straight for the money and ignored his wishes, like they did with ignoring Keiji Inafune's plan to stop MegaMan X at X5. They could do the EXACT.SAME.THING. here, again. And I wouldn't put it past them.


Don't be so clouded and think of it working in one way cause the director said so, especially when the company in question has ignored some director's choices more than once in the past.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> *
> Thursday, 18 May 2006
> 
> In an interview with Japanese gaming mag Famitsu, Devil May Cry's producer, Hiroshi Kobayashi said Devil May Cry 4 will mark the first cross platform debut of the series. A Capcom PS3 exclusive from parts 1-3, part 4 is expected to come to the Xbox 360 as well as the Wii. The difficulty level and new controls will be adjusted to open the series up to more casual gamers as well. Devil May Cry 3, Dante's Awakening, set a high difficulty level, but thanks to the PS 2 Special Edition, the difficulty level could be adjusted.*
> ...




You haven't been reading what I've been saying. 

It's been confirmed that the translation of that is a mistranslation. I've been saying this to the other guy for a while now but you haven't been reading. 

He said that there's no plans for it coming to the Wii and 360 but the translation mistook that and assumed since it said Wii and 360 it was coming to those systems. So really he was saying there's no plans for it while it remains a PS3 exclusive. 

Hopefully this clears this matter up.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> You haven't been reading what I've been saying.
> 
> It's been confirmed that the translation of that is a mistranslation. I've been saying this to the other guy for a while now but you haven't been reading.
> 
> ...




umm by who if you said there is a mistranslation i want proof of it. Ign has stated  and gamepost has stated the same thing what i posted before so yea :/


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> umm by who if you said there is a mistranslation i want proof of it. Ign has stated  and gamepost has stated the same thing what i posted before so yea :/



Hold on, I'm getting the proof right now. Wait a few minutes


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2006)

^ okie dokie. if your trying google news good luck because i search that placed a little bit before and ign / gamespot seem to not keep articles to long in there database im going to email them about that.

although im going to cash my check and what not soon and then play everquest ( freaking game is adiicting ry) so i most likely will not be here lol.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 16, 2006)

No I'm not Googling, I'm digging up websites and finding the sites that I searched on for the proof.

I read the exact same thing last night and I thought it was going to be on the other systems too until I read it was a mistranslation. I'm finding them now so hold on.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2006)

^ hopefully there creditable enough i mean ign / gamespot had the same thing i posted and so did 1up.com so those are pretty big reliable sites. but i am sure we will know for sure when the tokyo gameshow arrives.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 16, 2006)

Don't ignore my post which supports that Capcom doesn't really care what the directors of the games say about their games >_>


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2006)

^ julius i belive you all the way seriously it does happen and proabably will seeing how there other 3 titles did not sell that great on the PS2 they could port them and sell more on those systems without really spending much at all. its all about profit in this industry sad but true


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 16, 2006)

More building up on the fighting systems would be great.

Perhaps a few more classes


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 16, 2006)

It's just Capcom doesn't truely care what the developers want for the game, but if they could get a extra chance to get extra bucks.

Which is how Keiji Inafune ruined MMX Collection. There was supposed to be remixed music, and the entire game redubbed by Ocean Group [Did X8 and CM], Inafune realised this remixed music and redubbing could be used in another game, the Maverick Hunter X series. So, all the remixed tracks for MMX Collection will be in the MHX series, which Inafune is planning on putting on the PSP up to episode 5.


----------



## Freija (Jun 16, 2006)

i really hope they'll make Dante look way younger than that....


he just doesn't have that badassness in his face that attracted me to liking him in the first place...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> umm by who if you said there is a mistranslation i want proof of it. Ign has stated  and gamepost has stated the same thing what i posted before so yea :/



I will sort this out tonight (because there's better sources out there and I can't do it because I need to leave) but I'll leave with this

[Anime-Raws]​_Hack​_-​_Roots​_11​_(1280x720​_x264)[30187D60].avi

[Anime-Raws]​_Hack​_-​_Roots​_11​_(1280x720​_x264)[30187D60].avi

Notice the date. Yeah it's the same one. Everything from what I've gathered from websites state that both articles say the same things about the game (I'll get into this later). 

Basically it seems the websites are not understanding what the Famitsu article actually said because they can't read Japanese. Hey, it's not their fault, it's the translators. They just saw Wii and 360 in the magazine and assumed its coming for those systems when he really didn't. It's all a case of not being able to read Japanese. Every other article on the subject steams from that one Famitsu article from their Capcom version. Including the one that claims to be in May because it said the exact same thing in that article as did the other article(most of it I got for this thread) and now people are claiming it to be true. It's the exact same article in Famitsu (Another reason is you see them have information from the first article when they claim its from this one with no information on the first one). 

I have alot more confirmations and I could really go into detail but I don't have time now so I will be back in a few hours. This is a mess and you probably don't understand since it's cluttered so I'll be back in a few hours.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2006)

ok i did some more googling and found out that infact it was wrong and that its still exlusive ATM since january 2006. O well Ppl's mind can change at a later date who knows .

Uchiha Forums
( there where more sites as well but im soon going to play Everquest )


either way DMC series is not that great anyways its not like its a system Seller. in playstation system sellers are games like God of War, Final Fantasy, Gran turismo and GTA.

hopefully DMC 4 is better than the past ones but eh who konws have to wait and see.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 17, 2006)

Still doesn't change the fact that Capcom high up's may ignore the development teams wishes and port it to another console, like they did with Onimusha 1 or Resident Evil 4 >_>.


----------



## LBFanGirl (Jun 17, 2006)

Devil may cry a system seller....? please it's not even close........Ninja Gaiden...now that's a system seller.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2006)

> either way DMC series is not that great anyways its not like its a system Seller. in playstation system sellers are games like God of War, Final Fantasy, Gran turismo and GTA.
> 
> hopefully DMC 4 is better than the past ones but eh who konws have to wait and see.



You would have been more than happy for it to come on Wii, ditch your sour grapes.

Oh, and if they sign a contract i doubt they can easily switch without having to pay prices. I seriously don't get how you can say ''it isn't that great'' are you smoking crack , fair enough you dislike it but you come out in away that suggests it isn't that great amongst overs which is complete bullshit you know dam well the fanbase it contains.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 17, 2006)

i have DMC 3, its okay..but i definitely dont thinks its a system seller
i thinks it's MGS 4, or FFXIII( ifs its turn-based, not like the new ones) 

but none of the launch titles for me look like 'system sellers'


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2006)

Of course. 

None of the PS3's launch titles are systems sellers. For me, a person who will get it on launch, I probably might get one game at most unless they tell us some new titles. Most of the brunt comes out in 07 and I can't wait for it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 17, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> To anyone who says it's coming to Wii or the 360. Here's an image from the DMC4 trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but developers saying games are only for one system tend to lie, sorry but the RE4 said, only GC and I will cut my head off if its on a other system, omg wow a year later there was a PS2 version :amazed


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Sorry but developers saying games are only for one system tend to lie, sorry but the RE4 said, only GC and I will cut my head off if its on a other system, omg wow a year later there was a PS2 version :amazed



It's already been proving the 360 and Wii stuff has been false and it's a PS3 exclusive so why are you on the subject still?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 17, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> It's already been proving the 360 and Wii stuff has been false and it's a PS3 exclusive so why are you on the subject still?


Oh shut up, you know very well that there is a chance, and why are you being so pissy on the possibility of it going on other consoles? Fanboy much ?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2006)

> Oh shut up, you know very well that there is a chance, and why are you being so pissy on the possibility of it going on other consoles? Fanboy much  ?
> __________________



manners, they made an outright statement that it wouldn't appear on wii or 360, so it isn't fanboism towards him, it is fanboism towards you saying it will eventually come with no evidence to support.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Oh shut up, you know very well that there is a chance, and why are you being so pissy on the possibility of it going on other consoles? Fanboy much ?



Fanboy? I'm getting a PS3, a Wii and my brother has a 360 that I can play whenever I want to. So really it wouldn't matter if it goes to other consoles because I would be able to play the game no matter what system it's on. Not only that but you can even see me say good things about other systems on NF. I don't want to get into fanboys but looking at your sig and your last 30 posts you really shouldn't be talking.  

Until there's any information about it coming to other systems, when they said it won't and when they said they are making it to use the full-power of the PS3. There should be no more comments about it being on other systems because as far as we know, it won't be. Especially when it's made specifically for the PS3. 

You should rethink your attitude and posts in threads. After reading what you've been saying for a while it's not good to respond so negatively based on anything related to Sony. There is no evidence on your part to suggest it's for other systems so I suggest you get off the subject or switch topics in order to look credible at whatever you have to say, if you still feel like talking that is.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 17, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> manners, they made an outright statement that it wouldn't appear on wii or 360, so it isn't fanboism towards him, it is fanboism towards you saying it will eventually come with no evidence to support.


It has happened before with resident evil, GTA and Halo and some other games, why is DMC a exception? If the Wii or X360 start selling high then you know very well that they will release a DMC, Developers only release games on good selling consoles, If the Wii for example sell more then the PS3 there will be less games on the PS3 and DMC, MGS and so on will all go to the Wii


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 17, 2006)

looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!good find.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2006)

> It has happened before with resident evil, GTA and Halo and some other games, why is DMC a exception? If the Wii or X360 start selling high then you know very well that they will release a DMC, Developers only release games on good selling consoles, If the Wii for example sell more then the PS3 there will be less games on the PS3 and DMC, MGS and so on will all go to the Wii



That is wishful thinking, you don't make a bold statemake like ''fanboy much'' when he actually has an interview supporting his ideas.

it is fanboism thinking that it will actually happen, yeh it is a possibility but it shows you to be hopeing against all odds after an interview was made stating ''we have no plans for the 360 of wii'' capish?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2006)

Nightmare said:
			
		

> looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!good find.



Np, happen to help. 

I know that alot of people didn't have alot of information on the game since it hasn't been shown for a while and most of the information I found I read about it a day before it was posted.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 17, 2006)

Well gunners i remeber back on the N64 when FF 7 was suppose to be a Nintendo Exclusive but we all know what happened to that deal. So anything is possible. But like i really care if DMC comes to 360 or not.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2006)

> But like i really care if DMC comes to 360 or not.



That is cool there are people who actually care about devil may cry 4 and would consider getting a ps3 for it 



> Well gunners i remeber back on the N64 when FF 7 was suppose to be a Nintendo Exclusive but we all know what happened to that deal. So anything is possible.



Well anything isn't possibly, there are somethings that just can't happen. Devil may cry 4 is a possibility which i don't really see, i has been stated being a ps3 exclusive, i don't see the ps3 flopping reaching sales like the n64 reaching sales as low so yeh. I don't see the wii or 360 outselling the ps3 in a gross manner that capcom would go back on their words.

Put it this way ff series came over because the ps1 outsold the n64 so much, i don't see the sales being like that for the ps3.

if the sales suck, the it is still an unlikely possibility.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 17, 2006)

No the FF series came over because of the Carts the N64 still had more sales up until early  1999 then it went down hill from there.

ppl said the same thing about DS and PSP but we see the DS outselling the PSP and many more games coming to that system. but im not saying witch system will outsell the other but heck if price has anything to do with it i think the Wii and 360 will be outselling the PS3 for a little while until the price goes down but thats only my opinon.

its not all about sales its also about development cost, cost per blue ray disc , etc. 

and DMC was not that popular anyways to be a system seller so thats why i said i did not care for it that and i stoped playing after 2 even though 3 was alot better just eh i guess.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 17, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> That is wishful thinking, you don't make a bold statemake like ''fanboy much'' when he actually has an interview supporting his ideas.
> 
> it is fanboism thinking that it will actually happen, yeh it is a possibility but it shows you to be hopeing against all odds after an interview was made stating ''we have no plans for the 360 of wii'' capish?


So what if its a interview? The Guy that was the leader of the resident evil team also said that it will never be on a other console then the GC and that the main story will be for the GC and that he would kill himself if it was on a other console

so interviews mean nothing


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2006)

> So what if its a interview? The Guy that was the leader of the resident evil team also said that it will never be on a other console then the GC and that the main story will be for the GC and that he would kill himself if it was on a other console
> 
> so interviews mean nothing



Because the gamecube was garbage, well it wasn't trash but their target audience didn't own the system, ps3 will attract dmc target audience.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 17, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Because the gamecube was garbage, well it wasn't trash but their target audience didn't own the system, ps3 will attract dmc target audience.


GC is garbage? The gamecube owned the PS2 in terms of power, If the Wii sells well which it will especially in Japan I can see a DMC on it


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2006)

> GC is garbage? The gamecube owned the PS2 in terms of power, If the Wii sells well which it will especially in Japan I can see a DMC on it



Bredrin, i don't care about the power, well i do but it is dam well clear it didn't make a diffrence, ps2 steam rolled the gamecube, gamecube sucked in the fact that it didn't have any games.

By your standards the ps3 will rule because it is X powerful, yeh played you at your owna game.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2006)

Can everyone just talk about the game and not about whether they think it's coming to the Wii and 360? 

It's been confirmed to be a PS3 exclusive that will use the PS3's full power. Not only that but it's said to not be on Wii of the 360. Yes anything can change but the chances aren't likely at all. Just because a system sells good doesn't mean another franchise will add onto it to increase it's variety. Until anything else comes up about it we can talk about it but until then it's a PS3 exclusive and not coming to the Wii or 360.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _sorry_ 





> and DMC was not that popular anyways to be a system seller so thats why i said i did not care for it that and i stoped playing after 2 even though 3 was alot better just eh i guess.



Well it is plantinum in the uk and sells better in the uk so i dont really get your point. I'm not saying it is a system seller well i did and i somewhat agree, i will rephrais it, dmc is a list of many series that will sell the ps3.




> its not all about sales its also about development cost, cost per blue ray disc , etc.



No it is about sales, i don't think the ps3 is amazingly expensive to develop for even so if they get the sales intended then they will stick with ps3, for they will make a profit, and profit is more important that development cost. Well profit includes development cost and amount of sales, i can't bebothered to get into that, but if they sell over break even they will continue to stick with sony.



> ppl said the same thing about DS and PSP but we see the DS outselling the PSP and many more games coming to that system. but im not saying witch system will outsell the other but heck if price has anything to do with it i think the Wii and 360 will be outselling the PS3 for a little while until the price goes down but thats only my opinon.



Hand held and full on console gaming are diffrent things.....moving on .



> No the FF series came over because of the Carts the N64 still had more sales up until early 1999 then it went down hill from there



They didn't reach break even, the carts made sure that they were not making a profit, they didn't get enough sales would have been a problem, if they made a lot of sales it would break even on the cost of production. So that goes back to my earlier point, devil may cry is one of sonys crucial games, shit any one of my freinds i introduce to the game love it ( sony you need to pay me), so yeh i don't think they will have a problem with sales, no problem in sales means it will stick around on the ps3 exclusively. 

If it does come on the xbox 360 or Wii ( which i doubt) i really don't business, i will continue to play it on my ps3 seeing as that is what it is mainly designed for.




Over all with the game i am certain i will get it, so far i missed out playing vergil so if i am able to this time around i would be greatly impressed.

Things that interest me is the time setting which it is. I'm trying to think how things left of. Can't remember two.

In one it ended with him killing vergil who was nelo angelo and defeating mundus, the game is set after that incident but vergil is there, so maybe he survived the incident or gets resurected?

With this story i hope it greatly involves his heritence somewhat, like not him doing some random mission, more of him living his role as sparda's son.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 17, 2006)

Looking forward to it, but I guarantee the game will not look as good as they are saying it will be.


----------



## ZE (Jun 17, 2006)

I still have to play the second and the third, probably I will only play the third since the second was shit but I really liked the first. And I agree, devil may cry has to be one of the hardest games ever, especially in the dante must die mode.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah. 

If people have played DMC3 then they were in for a hell of a challenge. DMC3 was weird though. 


  -Japanese Easy                                  -UK Easy

  -Japanese Normal    -American Easy       -UK Normal

  -Japanese Hard       -American Normal 

                              -American Hard       -UK Hard

  -Japanese DMD        -American DMD       -UK DMD    

That's the difficulty for DMC3. I have the US version so you can imagine how hard hard mode was.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jun 19, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> ninja gaiden will be better than it...



Ninja Gaiden was based on DMC and it will never be better than the DMC Series, I have Ninja Gaiden and Ninja Gaiden Black and I can't say it's better than the DMC Games so I won't expect the new one to be better as DMC4 as well.

BTW: I WANT DMC3 : SE 
I hate Europe....


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jun 19, 2006)

OMG!! Thx for the info, I'm happy now  It does kinda suck it's going to be released in September, but better late than never. Finally I can play with Vergil!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 1, 2006)

I decided to up the thread. 

Well, as it turns out the official DMCD4 Japanese site is up and look what we have here on it





			
				The site said:
			
		

> "From that day forth my arm changed..
> 
> and a voice echoed...
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 







More offical info from the site in one week


----------



## SpitFire! (Sep 1, 2006)

look forward to TGS there should be some more news along with resi 5


----------



## conceptz (Sep 1, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> I decided to up the thread.
> 
> Well, as it turns out the official DMCD4 Japanese site is up and look what we have here on it
> 
> ...




So Dante is turning into Sado, who saw the video and has 7 days to find and kill the Ring girl?

BTW. DMC FUCKIN ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 1, 2006)

7 days until more info on the site is open. 

Yesterday it was 8


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2006)

JEA DMC IS THE SHIT


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 1, 2006)

Countdown begins I suppose.

Hopefully this sells well or will face the multi-console ring, like what occured with RE4.


----------



## Angelus (Sep 1, 2006)

I just hope they will release a new trailer, 'cause I can't wait to see more DMC4 action!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 1, 2006)

At the Tokyo Game Show it's been confirmed as a playable title. Most likely it will be one of the 35 PS3 vids they will show too.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> Countdown begins I suppose.
> 
> Hopefully this sells well or will face the multi-console ring, like what occured with RE4.


I could see it on 360 too, but hell no Wii.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 1, 2006)

It's not coming to the 360 officially. This isn't like AC where it was never confirmed as an exclusive, this is just something different. It's actually been confirmed offically as an exclusive by Capcom and Sony and it's gameplay supposedly makes it only possible on PS3 apparently whatever that means. Something with blu-ray and the PS3's motion-sensor controller. 

It's like Lost Planet coming to the PS3, it's not coming. I can understand how it was possible last generation and all but this current one doesn't look that easy. Here's what Capcom says about it



> GS: Can we expect other Xbox 360 games from Capcom, such as Dead Rising, to remain exclusive to the platform or could they ever be ported to the PS3?
> 
> JT: As I previously mentioned, as we are creating new titles we evaluate all the platforms that are currently available and match the content to the platform. For games such as Lost Planet and Dead Rising, the Xbox 360 was the target platform. Since they have been created specifically to take advantage of the system's capabilities, we have no plans at this time to port or develop these titles for any other console


It's the same for DMC4 and their other Capcom titles. 

Anyway enough of that


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 1, 2006)

Lost Planet could always come...it happend with RE4...but anywho, this game will rape some ass....


----------



## MS81 (Sep 1, 2006)

Can't wait to see it.

can't wait also for Ninja Gaiden 2.


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 1, 2006)

Dante is awesome. I only hope this turns out better than DMC2. I liked it well enough.... but damn.

*has to close browser to install new Flash*


----------



## GunzGoBangBang (Sep 1, 2006)

this game looks awesome. makes me almost wanna buy a ps3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 1, 2006)

Capcom has said a lot of things. RE4 was GC exclusive and look what happend there.

If the game doesn't sell well, it will go multi-console. If they think it would work well to multi release it ala RE5, the they will.

All we could do on the matter of it expanding it wait I suppose. But Capcom has recently had a bit of trouble, as MANY titles theyve recently released this year haven't done well so far. The Megaman remakes, Ghouls 'n' Ghosts, Dead Rising I think hasn't done uber successful yet. But eh, all we can do is argue on what we THINK is going to occur.


----------



## DMC (Sep 1, 2006)

lol...ah Devil May Cry will always hold a special place in my heart. My overall favorite action game (Ninja Gaiden has better gameplay but the story compared to DMC is weaksauce). Hell I even got an aspect of my screename from it. But I am in no hurry for the sequal, I want them to take their time instead of shoving something out for us to play and for sony fanboys to get their "ZOMG XCLUSIVE" title. If it is a repeat of DMC2 then I will lose my respect for Capcom, since I expect them to be able to learn from their mistakes and not repeat them (unlike say...Squenix?). 

I hope they do add one aspect to DMC4 that was in DMC2..and that is that old Resident Evil way of having two characters and two adventures. But instead of freaky Lucia (worst voice actress ever), they could give us Vergil or another chick like Lady (but not Lady since I am adamant about my belief that every DMC should have a different peice of tail).

I hope they keep the 1 Devil Arm 1 Devil Form from the 1st and 3rd game, that crappy elemental amulet sucked ass. I'm kind of neutral on the styles, I mean sure they were fun and put that circle button to good use sometimes, but really they weren't essential to the game, and leveling them up was a real pain. I hope they compensate this time for having more styles with less leveling time.

Also only the first game got Devil Trigger truely right, in 2 and 3 I didn't feel a real power boost besides a few aspects. They should make Devil Trigger harder to get but more destructive. I remember in DMC1 where you could take a good chunk of a bosses health away with air raid, now I use it so when I fight Vergil on hard mode, I can regenerate the health lost when he goes DT.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 2, 2006)

Oh shit!
Is that pic from the first post really the minium level of graphics? 
I must say, even with all my graphical sceptism and preaching about gameplay being the most important, that is some impressive shit. Damn!

What about gameplay though? Yeah I read the first post, but from what I can remember, that game on X-Box with the Ninja was considered like the pinnacle of this type of genred. Is the gameplay more versatile then that? 
You think you would be able to mix like 6 attacks into one combo? Omg, variety is the key to continous enjoyment in action games. Either that or a system of gameplay so solid and so versatile that variety could be abadonned.  

The one thing I absoutly hate about these action games is how limited the combo system is. Worse still, even if there is a hefty amount, very often it would work out that there is no balance. So, basicaly, there is like one or two good combo's you have to use all the time. I hate that. I think this thing with you being able to assign your attack is good, however, if the attacks lack any kind of balance it will be pointless. 

Lastly, I remember the bosses as being the most fun. I hope some of the bosses have more then 10 attacks in total. The best bossess, to me, are the ones without discernable patterns. This crap about being able to reconize a pattern in a bosses attack needs to get fooking dropped.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2006)

^^^^ Lol it does somewhat, keep you on your dam toes throughout, then again it would get a little difficult, I remember cerebus even though he had a patern it was hard exploiting it. Then he came of his chain and charged at me. Same with Vergil, though on Normal I can beat him withouth the use of Items need be, bearwolf + Devil trigger=Maximum damage.

With DMC4 I think it will be cool, the combos have always been cool, 3 made it somewhat better as you could mix the weapons around mid combo, so take them in the air with rebellion and twirl smash the with the nun chucks. Overall I have high hopes for Devil may cry 4. I hope vergil is a playable character aswell, they should include it, it wouldn't really hurt that much. I also wonder how the story will take place. It is set after one right? But Dante killed vergil as Nelo angelo so how Vergil is still alive will probably be explained.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 2, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> ninja gaiden will be better than it...


Didn't see thsi before....but just for this comment i almost lost all respect for you


----------



## ifira (Sep 2, 2006)

DMC is a cool series. didnt got the chance to play DMC3, will try out when i have the time.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 6, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto is back with the biggest piece of information as of yet. 

We've wondered about the line with the arm and finally we know. Wonder why things are different? Let me tell you: 


*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 







Yes, it's him. That isn't Dante. That is Vergil!!

Vergil is the main character of DMC4 but relax Dante fans because he will be playable. He's even mentioned in the article. Since this is a "super DMC3" expect Dante and Vergil to have their own stories, own gameplay and style unlike DMC3 Special Edition where they had the same story. Some info from Famitsu: 

- Vergil is the main character of DMC4
- Screenshots weren't taken accurately so that's why they don't look well. You can even see the shots being zoomed. 
- Dante also emerges, but whether he will be playable, it is unclear but most likely he will be playable (not sure if its from the beginning though) based on the teams comments and based on the screens
- DMC4 timeline:  3 > 1 > 4 > 2.
- 60 FPS
- There is a special attack on Vergil's right arm which wasn't possible in DMC4 called ?Devil Bringer?. It was not possible on the PS2 says the creators
- The play mechanics will be similar as the predecessors 
- During the Tokyo Game Show it will be playable along with a surprising announcement (most likely co-op with Dante)
- PS3 exclusive again
- As for the story. Most likely Dante will have the "wintery DMC4" story while Vergil's will be well, what we seen in the screens wherever that is
- Famitsu writes that it will be the first game of roles for the PS3; it could be a launch title or a launch window title


----------



## SpitFire! (Sep 6, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Kyuubi Naruto is back with the biggest piece of information as of yet.
> 
> We've wondered about the line with the arm and finally we know. Wonder why things are different? Let me tell you:
> 
> ...



shit that game looks awesome but howcome vergil is using a gun and didnt you kill him in devil may cry 1


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 6, 2006)

Not sure really but Vergil was able to use a gun well in DMC3 so why not. I'm guessing he somehow survived but I'm not really sure how he survived, just that he did.


----------



## SpitFire! (Sep 6, 2006)

he looks cool though with the revolver and the red queen sword and hopefully there will be a multyplayer mode where one can play as dante and the other as vergil.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 6, 2006)

That's what I think the huge surprise is


----------



## Gunners (Sep 6, 2006)

> Not sure really but Vergil was able to use a gun well in DMC3 so why not. I'm guessing he somehow survived but I'm not really sure how he survived, just that he did.



Did he use guns, I thought he had projectile swords? :S I need to get this game, shit this month  I find out it isn't comming it will actually break me inside.

A multi player option would kick so much freakin ass, if they had it in story mode sort of way, and if your freind wasn't there the comp would take control. Pulling of combos and dual combos would have a high level of sickness.

Wait..... There is gonna be too stories in the game one with Dante and one with Vegil. If so that is some level of slickness. If Vergil is the main start things are cool still. But both having their own story line would rule.


----------



## King Bookah (Sep 6, 2006)

Well the screenshot are awesome.  I'm liking Vergil being the main character although I see a RECV style switch taking place within the game.  I heard a bad rumor stating that the DMC3 team IS NOT working on DMC4.  Please, tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 6, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Did he use guns, I thought he had projectile swords? :S


I believe he's refering to the "Jackpot!" scene.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Sep 6, 2006)

OMFG, nice find Kyuubi Naruto. Vergil looks cool in those screens and he's about to own some demons. But can you guys really see a difference between Dante and Vergil ?? Because in some screens I think he looks like Dante, but when you look @ his clothes+equipment, then you can see the difference.

BTW: Does anyone know when DMC3 : SE is going to be available in Europe ?? I thought it was 9 September but is that officially confirmed ??


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 6, 2006)

Not sure when SE comes out in Europe. 

Whoa, I've recieved some new info and it's shocking





> - Nero is a knight within the Order of the Demon Blade, a religious order which protects the secrets and powers of demons from the world.
> - The game is set in a huge city known as Fortuna.
> - The people here believe that Sparda is a god, and the Order that Nero works for wants to undo Sparda's seal.
> - It is for this purpose that Nero ends up in this city, but here his entire unit is slaughtered by the demon hunter Dante.



Nero = Mispronounciation of Nelo = Nelo from Nelo Angelo = Vergil

He looks like Vergil, his name makes sense, wow, I actually think something's happened to Vergil so his memory's screwed up. The chances of him being a completely new character that looks like Dante are extremely extremely limited. 

Now I'm really interested on who this guy is.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 6, 2006)

> I believe he's refering to the "Jackpot!" scene.



Seen, that scene was tight still showed that deep down they have tight bonds.



> He looks like Vergil, his name makes sense, wow, I actually think something's happened to Vergil so his memory's screwed up. The chances of him being a completely new character that looks like Dante are extremely extremely limited



Have they changed things around. I always thought it went like this.

Vergil fought with Dante, dived into hell. Then he went to fight Mundus but got his ass handed to him and stuffed in that suit or armour whipping his memory. The Dante killed/defeated him/

Have they altered things to keep him in the plot or can that stuff still fit somewhat? Though I think it makes sense, to a degree, that his memory screwed up when he fought Dante in 1 I beleive his head screwed up and he stopped his attack to kill him, he also has the amulet which completed the sword.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 6, 2006)

^ yeah thats vergils timeline 

it'd be weird if nero is infact nelo/vergil as he does look alot younger than dante then again i'd be dissapointed if he he wasn't vergil xD

all in all the games shaping up to be awesome and the story of freeing sparda sounds very interesting 

hopefully he'll make a real time appearance in the game


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 6, 2006)

Marr, it doesn't look that impressive right now, but I guess it's not at full graphical power. Both trailers with that UGLY FUCKING DANTE look better than praticly every game picture in those scans.

But regardless, I hope this game sells well, as RE4 didn't sell well on it's exclusiveness, and that led to expansion. Cause if it sells poorly, it's going to just be ported, and that will mean even less sales for the PS3 as most people already are going for the Wii60.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 6, 2006)

DMC4 is definetely an anticipated PS3 game.

It seems for sure Vergil will make an appearance in this game. Though I'm still confused whether it'll be him or Dante as the main character. Does anyone know who the villian is gonna be. And will there be yet another lady introduced?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 7, 2006)

While I'm loving a lot of aspects from the game, the possible loss of being able to backtrack sucks major balls.  I really hope it isn't what it sounds like.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm glad to see those in-game pics that Kyuubi Naruto showed us damn they look sweet in LQ imagine them in HD.ah thank you HD. 

in Jan. we will probably see Ninja Gaiden2.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 7, 2006)

Wait a second, I am confused on the difficulty.  Will it be harder then the American or Japanese release?  Because when they brht the gam to America they made the japanese hard mode into normal.  I was very disapointed.

I ws a huge fan of DMC1, but I never relaly liked DMC3, i couldn' put my finger on what it was that i didn' like though.  Maybe 4 will fix it, whatever it is.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 7, 2006)

Why were you disapointed with them turning hard mode into normal mode in the american version .  The game got challenging indeed, but not impossibly so.  I figure they found normal too easy and fixed it for the american release.  It's much better than the square insult in the translation from FF4 to the snes version FF2 which seriously dumbed the game down.  

As for DmC2.  Yeah the game was pretty bad, but I liked Lucca for some reason.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 7, 2006)

Ummm... I ask you why the difficuly NEEDED to be changed?  It's called "Normal Mode" for a reason, not "Normal but actually hard mode".  There were other difficulties above it anyhow to challenge those who wanted to take them on, for those who felt the real "normal" was far to easy.  This isn't some game that only has 1 or 2 settings on it, so thier is no reason to screw around with it.

Yes i played threw it, no it wasn't "impossible" as you seam to believe i think it was, but it was definately harder then any "normal" mode should have been.

So to sum it all up, if it is gonna be harder then the Japanese game = good move, harder then American one = bad move.


----------



## Mukuro (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks KN.

The concept arts look like Dante and Vergil will get promising looks this time around too. Damn!!! I can't wait to get my ps3 and this game!


----------



## MS81 (Sep 7, 2006)

one more day folks.   

I just that Nero fella isn't Vergil for some strange reason.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 7, 2006)

DMC4 will be one of the most badass games to ever grace a console, I can tell. 

I wonder what the "Devil Bringer" does. It's interesting.


----------



## DMC (Sep 7, 2006)

If Nero is Vergil than it would make sense that he would be apart of an organization that wants to take down Sparda's seal (some peoples ambition's never change ). Although I don't know about Dante being the "Dahaka" of DMC4, but I for one can't wait to see this new character in action.

Also this game seems to take place after DMC1, but before DMC2, so maybe it could explain why Dante is such a corpse during DMC2...I really think Capcom should either 1:scrap DMC2 or 2: make like a directors cut of it that gives DMC2 a storyline, because it really fits nowhere in the DMCLore.

Thank god official site comes up tomorrow...can't wait for some more info.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 7, 2006)

Before I leave I just need to say that they should scrap DMC2 and sy it never happened. It would make so much more sense


----------



## DMC (Sep 7, 2006)

...I might have to change my theme again tomorrow if Capcom delivers the goods

...and I liked my Okami stuff


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 7, 2006)

Meh, it's not THAT bad.

Still, I agree with you dood, I think DMC4 will be badass. The most badass game on any console? I donno about that, but at least no matter what they will follow up and be REALLY close to it, like Ninja Gaiden. Both are like, top tier.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 7, 2006)

> Ummm... I ask you why the difficuly NEEDED to be changed? It's called "Normal Mode" for a reason, not "Normal but actually hard mode". There were other difficulties above it anyhow to challenge those who wanted to take them on, for those who felt the real "normal" was far to easy. This isn't some game that only has 1 or 2 settings on it, so thier is no reason to screw around with it.



You know there was an easy option right? Most games now anyway I feel sort of cheap taking the easy road, like when I died twice in the beggining and they gave me the easy option I felt like they pimp slapped me, ''hahaha you suck take the easy option'' sort of thing.


----------



## DMC (Sep 7, 2006)

I keep thinking of Dante being a badguy to the main character...and I can't stop picturing the main character running through the streets of the city and all of a sudden a voice calls out from some dark corner...

"Sssstarrssss."


----------



## DMC (Sep 8, 2006)

<comes back from looking at official site update for today>

...Well that was a fat load of nothing  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Forgive my double post but it needed to be said...September 15th should be fun...


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 8, 2006)

Although, considering the website's layout, it's safe to say that those who worried that Dante wouldn't be playable in the conventional sense can rest easy.

The Nero/Dante layout appears just like the Dante/Vergil layout did for Devil May Cry 3: Special Edition.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 8, 2006)

New screens

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 8, 2006)

Don't tell me that's Virgil. He looks way younger than him.


----------



## DMC (Sep 8, 2006)

And his gun isn't as cool as Ebony and Ivory...but I have to say he take the pretty boy thing to a whole other level. Even Dante and Vergil weren't completely effeminent.

Also on a side note: Does anyone notice how Dante went form like...5'6, to about 6'4 in the course of 3 games?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 8, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Although, considering the website's layout, it's safe to say that those who worried that Dante wouldn't be playable in the conventional sense can rest easy.
> 
> The Nero/Dante layout appears just like the Dante/Vergil layout did for Devil May Cry 3: Special Edition.


Yes, I agree completely. 

I also have some more screens and translations. Larger Famitsu screens. 

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 










			
				Page1 said:
			
		

> Okay, main caption here is that instead of Dante, the main character is Nero. Big deal, we know that.
> 
> Now, what it says under Nero:
> 
> ...





			
				Page 2 said:
			
		

> Under the game profile (with the PS3):
> 
> "This is the stage of the new Devil May Cry with the new hero. The city is know as "Forduna". The people there worship Sparda, the demon who fought for the humans, as a god, and reject the theory that a clan of demon swordsmen were formed under his name. This is the place where Nero witnessed a massacre, and the one behind this is "Dante"! Will the 2 begin a battle?!"
> 
> ...





			
				Page3 said:
			
		

> The headline says:
> 
> "Let the right hand of the devil roar"
> 
> ...





			
				Page4 said:
			
		

> Top of the headlines: (it's the continuation of Page 3's, the completed sentence is as follows...)
> 
> "The battle where the right arm of the devil roars".
> 
> ...



Notice on page 2 and you see Dante. He looks older, stronger, just overall better. Also you can see him in a few screens. Dante is playable.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 8, 2006)

Can i be first to say...BADASS!  I also love the whole Right Arm getting power thing...coughCHADcough...


----------



## King Bookah (Sep 8, 2006)

Seems like the DMC1 style enemy design may make a return, DMC1 had the best enemies.  The whole possessed arm thing reminds me of PoP game and Vampire Hunter D.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 8, 2006)

I love this.  


But I wish people would stop bashing the PS3 and its exclusive titles in a thread around an exclusive title  


It's called trolling  



But Devil May Cry is going to own total HxC style , regardless of the PS3 haters


----------



## Draffut (Sep 8, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> You know there was an easy option right? Most games now anyway I feel sort of cheap taking the easy road, like when I died twice in the beggining and they gave me the easy option I felt like they pimp slapped me, ''hahaha you suck take the easy option'' sort of thing.



Wait, so I should have to set the game on the difficulty that basically plays  itself, becuase the programmers dont know how to properly balanced modes?  Thats rediculous.

Already had that problem in God of War.  Played up to the second boss (The giant Minotaur) on hard my first time threw.  He killed me a couple times, and it asked if i wanted to go to easy mode.  I hit "yes" on accident without reading what it said...

Ruined the rest of that play through, and i didn;t go back to God of War for about 6 or 7 months.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sir.Cruz said:
			
		

> I love this.
> 
> 
> But I wish people would stop bashing the PS3 and its exclusive titles in a thread around an exclusive title
> ...


I agree I wish ppl stop bashing systems period.I mean damn I'm glad PS3 got DMC4 360 heads want it on the box but I'm like no,I have 360 I'm glad with dead rising and Lost planet being exclusives for the system. 
because when Ninja Gaiden 2 comes out I'll be glad that it's only for 360.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 8, 2006)

Draffut said:
			
		

> Wait, so I should have to set the game on the difficulty that basically plays  itself, becuase the programmers dont know how to properly balanced modes?  Thats rediculous.


If you found Normal all that hard, then probably. The only reasonably hard thing about Normal or Hard is completing Mission 2 and 3 by scratch if you've never played before. Everything else is a cakewalk until Dante Must Die.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 8, 2006)

> Wait, so I should have to set the game on the difficulty that basically plays itself, becuase the programmers dont know how to properly balanced modes? Thats rediculous.



Then you play it on normal if you want to play the game, normal is how the intend you to play it, if you need it easier set it that way. I don't see the problem to be honest.



> I hit "yes" on accident without reading what it said...



Luckily with Devil may cry you hit easy you don't play that mode for the whole game, you can switch back to normal the only thing is you would have to beat the stages in normal prevent cheating etc. But they tell you what difficulty you have set so it is no problem.

I hope Dante and vergil have seperate story lines, though I like Dante I don't want him to have a sub role with Vergil out shining him. Overall though I am happy with the came, I want to see the devil bringer feature and what exactly it is.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 8, 2006)

you don't control dante??  

well at least he looks like him. so i guess dante, vergil, and nero
are triplets? 

they'll probably add another twin brother in DMC5..


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 8, 2006)

or Nero is Vergil


----------



## Gunners (Sep 8, 2006)

> you don't control dante??
> 
> well at least he looks like him. so i guess dante, vergil, and nero
> are triplets?
> ...



No then it would be triplettes.

Anyway I think you can control Dante in this game, like two seperate stories, at leaast I hope so. In my opinion this could be one of the best games of 2007 and how this plays sets the mark for other DMC games this generation. It is a great asset to the PS3 it adds to my reason of purchase.

So Dante whipes out a bunch of people who vergil is in charge of, brotherly conflict, aaahhhh. I am looking foward to seeing what the devil bringer is also.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 8, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> No then it would be triplettes.
> 
> Anyway I think you can control Dante in this game, like two seperate stories, at leaast I hope so. In my opinion this could be one of the best games of 2007 and how this plays sets the mark for other DMC games this generation. It is a great asset to the PS3 it adds to my reason of purchase.
> 
> So Dante whipes out a bunch of people who vergil is in charge of, brotherly conflict, aaahhhh. I am looking foward to seeing what the devil bringer is also.


I totally agree gunners I hope they will introduce mundus somewhere in between this.

I also hope they remake pt.1 like they did with RE1.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 8, 2006)

Is it Nelo or Nero Angelo, I always thought it was Nelo. In anycase I beleive Vegil is Nelo Angelo it was somewhat shown in the first him carrying the amulet and him having flash backs that prevented him killing Dante if I remember correctly, I will go through and beat the game again when I get my next holiday.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 8, 2006)

Nelo is a misromanisation of Nero. Nero Angelo means Black Angel.

And Vergil _is_ Nero Angelo, without a shadow of a doubt. It's even stated and shown to be true.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 8, 2006)

Hopefully, we learn more and that kinda jazz soon.

I know the Director of DMC4 mentioned a iteration of the series on the 360 and the Wii earlier this year. I think if that goes through, it will be like RE; 360 and PS3 get one version [RE5], Wii gets a entirley different one.

Just speculation on how that would pan out if it does, and I think it would pan out better that way. More open base of fans and such D:

But for me and the series in general, DMC is basicly like, a truer 3D Castlevania than a actual 3D Castlevania games OOOO.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 8, 2006)

> I know the Director of DMC4 mentioned a iteration of the series on the 360 and the Wii earlier this year. I think if that goes through, it will be like RE; 360 and PS3 get one version [RE5], Wii gets a entirley different one.



Ok I kinda like this thread, and the theme on devil may cry 4. The Wii and 360 versions are completly diffrent so should go in a diffrent thread. Or do they follow the same timage and have something to do with one and other, in which case I am intrested.

Back too Devil may cry 4, the game takes place before 2 and after one, meaning Vergil is still alive, if it was a prequal of one I would still beleive Vergil to be dead, I think they possibly intended to kill him but he is too popular and leaving him dead would be stupid. I wouldn't mind a situation where you both work together at some point in the game I wouldn't mind fighting one and other either.

In honesty 2 should be whiped out as some have suggested, I don't even know the story stopped half way it just got a little boring for me. Could someone explain how it fits in, or is it not needed.

My prediction for Devil bringer, well I think it could be a summon of some sort  if it is something that the ps2 couldn't handle I don't think it is an ordinary beam. It could affect the movements of the enemy like have your hand move mega fast, or like, urggh I don't really know.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 8, 2006)

Well, we don't KNOW if the versions are different, but if Capcom's method with RE5 will be the same for DMC4 if it is on more than one console, it would probably go down the path I was saying is all.

But anyway, DMC2 is just there in the timeline. Like how Castlevania Adventure is in the Castlevania timeline. Both games blow balls, but they are stuck in the storyline.

I think the comments about the Devil Bringer only being possible on the PS3 is like what was said about Genji 2; with real time weapon change only being possible on PS3 hardware when it can be on other consoles too. Maybe it's just a special effect that can't be done on current gen consoles, but the way it was claimed to be possible made it seem like the Devil Bringer shoots out graphics, or maybe something like that shattered glass particle effect.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 8, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> Hopefully, we learn more and that kinda jazz soon.
> 
> I know the Director of DMC4 mentioned a iteration of the series on the 360 and the Wii earlier this year. I think if that goes through, it will be like RE; 360 and PS3 get one version [RE5], Wii gets a entirley different one.
> 
> Just speculation on how that would pan out if it does, and I think it would pan out better that way. More open base of fans and such D:



Actually that was a mistranslation 

He said it will not be on the Wii and 360 as opposed to it will.

I really wonder what all the Devil Bringer can do. I've been hearing it can be used to increase combos and combine attacks but I wonder what other stuff will it be able to do.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 8, 2006)

Meh, I guess we wait down the line and see. Knowing Capcom, it probably will happen. You have to be kidding yourself if you don't think they wouldnt do it at all D:

Speculation and comments can useally flip flop. IGA said he didn't wanna make a Wii CV, now he does. Yadda etc etc. Tis like I said before though, we don't know for sure now, especially from Capcom, the kings of milking.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Sep 8, 2006)

Wait a tic.

If DMC4 chronologically takes place before DMC2, perhaps we might actually find out what the hell happened to Dante's personality.

Or something.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 8, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> Meh, I guess we wait down the line and see. Knowing Capcom, it probably will happen. You have to be kidding yourself if you don't think they wouldnt do it at all D:
> 
> Speculation and comments can useally flip flop. IGA said he didn't wanna make a Wii CV, now he does. Yadda etc etc. Tis like I said before though, we don't know for sure now, especially from Capcom, the kings of milking.


Ehh, not really lol. Capcom's response to Dead Rising and Lost Planet coming to the PS3 was that they made it for the 360 because it "fit the system and they make franchises for the system" and that's why they won't come to the PS3. They said they do it with all of their exclusive franchises (Dead Rising, Lost Planet, DMC) so if it does come to the 360 than the PS3 will most likely get Dead Rising and Lost Planet. It would just be going against what Capcom said. 

New concept art:
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 9, 2006)

And they've gone back by what they said before, and thats why I think it would be silly to fully agree with them when they can say another thing and just make the first remark void. It's not new for them to do that, it's practically all too common.

-The whole changed statement of the MM GBA Anniversary game
-The whole change on inclusions to the MMX Collection
-The exclusive state of RE4 for the GC

That's why even if they say in a press release 'DMC4 is jus for da PStree lul' I won't take it as fact till the game has been it for years, and there would be no reason to port a then dated game, because they contradict with themselves all the damn time.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 9, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> And they've gone back by what they said before, and thats why I think it would be silly to fully agree with them when they can say another thing and just make the first remark void. It's not new for them to do that, it's practically all too common.
> 
> -The whole changed statement of the MM GBA Anniversary game
> -The whole change on inclusions to the MMX Collection
> ...



They've said it was PS3 exclusive many times, Sony said it was PS3 exclusive, they said they were making it to use the PS3's hardware, they've also made some comments about using the PS3's controller before I believe. Even more so to my comment about different systems having different franchises such as Dead Rising, Lost Planet and of course the PS3's Devil May Cry are made specifically for the system as said by Capcom themselves. 

The point is that it's a PS3 exclusive and the chances of it coming to the 360 or another system is highly highly unlikely. That would be like the PS3 getting Lost Planet the Dead Rising which Capcom said won't happen so really it's useless. 

Also talking about the possiblity of it coming to another system isn't good for this thread. The point is that it is not coming to another system and it's a PS3 exclusive so why debate on it?


----------



## MS81 (Sep 9, 2006)

I agree with Kyuubi Naruto on this one dude. He's right the reason why they won't make DMC for anyother system is because it fits PS3 I can't feel playing DMC for 360 or playing Dead Rising&Lost planet for PS3.

some games just need to stay exclusive you know.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 9, 2006)

> Also talking about the possiblity of it coming to another system isn't good for this thread. The point is that it is not coming to another system and it's a PS3 exclusive so why debate on it?



Exactly. 

Now back to the thread, I don't know why but I have been thinking what devil bringer actually is, like maybe you bring through some force through that hand, that requires a seperate control.

Like you move with Vergil and control the force with the motion tilt thing, it's only possible on the PS3 as the ps2 is unable to process that many things at once. Yeah that would be pretty cool but I doubt that is it. It is iritating me slightly.


----------



## DMC (Sep 9, 2006)

Just wait for TGS before making any judgements. Two weeks isn't that long


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

Who really gives a fuck if it'll be on another system? Everyone knows it'll look and play best on PS3, wii version will blow a big long cock, and xbox 360 will be a dumbed down version and not as good like RE4 on PS2.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 9, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Who really gives a fuck if it'll be on another system? Everyone knows it'll look and play best on PS3, wii version will blow a big long cock, and xbox 360 will be a dumbed down version and not as good like RE4 on PS2.




man's got a point...


----------



## MS81 (Sep 9, 2006)

honestly I don't think it will look better per say than 360 if they made of version for it. but it definitely feels a lot better on the PS systems.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 9, 2006)

That's because we are so accustumed to it being on the PS line, as it's the only line it's even been on. So, thats the obvious reason why many people feel that way with multi-console games and such.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

Be cool on XBOX 360, but not as badass as it's home system. It's like putting halo on PS3...nope just not the same. As for the wii devil may cry...lolol.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 10, 2006)

but honestly I wouldn't want it on any other system.The only reason why they made Genma onimusha for xbox was the sales. I don't want to see Ninja gaiden on PS3 that's why. It gives people something to appreciate the systems for.
"EXCLUSIVES"


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 10, 2006)

This was translated from Famitsu to the Brasilian websites and now finally back here. Alot of translating but atleast we have some new info. 


> This is the new info I translated from these Brasilian websites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> -The story takes place in European continent, the coastal fortress city Fortuna, where people believe in the legendary devil hunter Sparda (Dante's father).
> 
> -The the protagonist Nero is one of the young knights who safeguards the religious group in the city. Dante will play a hostile role in the game who pursuit the knights.
> 
> ...



The Devil Bringer sounds extremely badass, even more than I had thought. Picking enemies up and throwing them to the side and now even a new sword speed control system. 

This game will be fucking amazing


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

something sounds weird...Virgil surpassing human limitations, does that mean he was turned into a human during DMC3?


----------



## little nin (Sep 11, 2006)

^ hmmm i dont know, i always considered him and dante past human levels anywany 

--

the game looks promising aswell  im looking forward to , so its gnna b on the 360? thats ok i suppose, i guess most would think it would be weird because its always been on PS as people have said u know...it would be like MGS on the 360, would only "feel weird" lol


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 11, 2006)

little nin said:
			
		

> the game looks promising aswell  im looking forward to , so its gnna b on the 360? thats ok i suppose, i guess most would think it would be weird because its always been on PS as people have said u know...it would be like MGS on the 360, would only "feel weird" lol



No it's not going to be on the 360. 

Even in the Famitsu article that was translated from above says it's a PS3 Exclusive and that's from the creators mouths again.


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 11, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> something sounds weird...Virgil surpassing human limitations, does that mean he was turned into a human during DMC3?



Maybe ridding himself of Mundus's influence cost him his memories and power


----------



## MS81 (Sep 11, 2006)

the game is not an actually but rather a prequel so my virgil arms started reacting when mundus or stronger deamons are around.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2006)

Yarr, what Kyubbi N. said. As of this second, it is PS3 exclusive. It could be on the 360, but there are no plans at all for that. Maybe it could be like Genma Onimusha, coming out on another console years after originating on another, but  like has been said, as of this moment, it's only for PS3 right now. So if you want it now, you would have to get a PS3.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

I need this game....really it's going to be a god-send i now it...


----------



## MS81 (Sep 11, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I need this game....really it's going to be a god-send i now it...


QFT you already know CMTF I love DMC 1,3, and now 4. I didn't get chance to play 2 because people told don't waste your money or time but I wanted to experience it for myself.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

I for one enjoyed 2. Though it wasn't anywhere on DMC 1 or 3 levels it's still a fun game. Four looks like *THE SHIT*


----------



## MS81 (Sep 11, 2006)

I hope the story is more crazier than 3 was,In the concept art it had trish and Lady in there I wonder if mundus will make an appearance somewhere in between the cracks.

This news in "Dante is not payable". damn shame


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 11, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> And they've gone back by what they said before, and thats why I think it would be silly to fully agree with them when they can say another thing and just make the first remark void. It's not new for them to do that, it's practically all too common.
> 
> -The whole changed statement of the MM GBA Anniversary game
> -The whole change on inclusions to the MMX Collection
> -The exclusive state of RE4 for the GC



They don't have the original code for the GB games. not that big a Deal

The X collection  was messed with because Inafune wanted to use all the extras( good translations, voice acting, remixed music, unlockables) in future Irregular Hunter X games. It was him, not Capcom

This I believe. They stated for a long time that it was a GC Exclusive. Right near launch, PS2 release news. Killed Japans sales.

"play censored game, or wait 8 months for uncut with extras game?"


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2006)

..Where the fuck was the GC version censored?

And correct me here, but wasn't Viewtiful Joe exclusive to the GC for a while?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

^^yes it was, and then they released it for PS2...but nothing PS2 exclusive from capcom ever jumped over to the GCN...and on the PS2 version you could play as Dante...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2006)

But some PS2 exclusives have jumped to other consoles from Capcom, such as Onimusha 1.

I really couldn't give a damn about playing as Dante in Viewtiful Joe.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 11, 2006)

> But some PS2 exclusives have jumped to other consoles from Capcom, such as Onimusha 1.
> 
> I really couldn't give a damn about playing as Dante in Viewtiful Joe.



Well the game has been build around the PS3, capcom stated that they have no plans so until stated otherwise it is excuslive it could switch but no evidence suggests this. Make a thread saying how the Devil may cry will shift to the 360 or Wii. It is changing the discussion from devil may cry 4.

Back to the game, I thought of something suppose with devil bringer you can collect the spirits of the bosses you defeat then like you control their spirit with it or something. I think more info was posted but I forgot.

I am looking foward to playing this game. If I have the choice I will possibly choose vergil first.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 11, 2006)

you guys know that Dante is not playable and that's a new guy not virgil.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 11, 2006)

> you guys know that Dante is not playable and that's a new guy not virgil.



No I think they subtly stated that Dante is playable, even in a screen shot in game I think he is there.

I think he said something like.

Reporter: Do you want to play as Dante.
DMC guy: Do you wish to play as Dante.

Something to that affect.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 11, 2006)

no he's not here is the site.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 11, 2006)

> no he's not here is the site



Look at some of the screen shots, I am getting a little nausy. I think Dante is a playable character the diffrence is Vergil will be the one with the leading story line.



Read this link it seems the devil bringer will work like some force thing.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 11, 2006)

look dude.HERE


----------



## Gunners (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah it says that he is not the hero or main character, but in the story he is still playable. Which to me is all good.

I just want to know how thye will play this, from the sounds of things Vergil is younger than Dante in this game so I wonder if he got frozen or cloned.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 11, 2006)

it's not virgil either.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 11, 2006)

> it's not virgil either.



I think the character is Vergil unless they cloned him. Nero Angelo though I prefer nelo angelo coz it rymes dam it. Was Vergil if you saw the little details throughout.

I think getting slammed in the suit screwed with his memory.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 11, 2006)

Dante is playable but he isn't the main character. You even see him playable in some of the screens.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2006)

maybe he's a secret character.I dunno


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2006)

Who cares? Devil May Cry owns regardless


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2006)

it will own like how Metal gear solid 2 did without snake.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 12, 2006)

> it will own like how Metal gear solid 2 did without snake.



Well the thing is, Raiden was some new guy, I think.

Vergil has a fanbase as great as Dante somewhat. So it should all be cool.


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 12, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> it will own like how Metal gear solid 2 did without snake.



Naked Nero?


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Well the thing is, Raiden was some new guy, I think.
> 
> Vergil has a fanbase as great as Dante somewhat. So it should all be cool.


well the thing is ,nero is the new guy stop saying it's virgil if it was they would have said it already.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 12, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> well the thing is ,nero is the new guy stop saying it's virgil if it was they would have said it already.


Not really. 

They asked about Nero to Kobayashi and he said there's a much deeper connection to why he looks like Dante. If anything that's a major hint he's Vergil. His name is also the same name as Vergil's. 

If anything I expect to see him as a younger Vergil who forgot who he is. He probably didn't age at all when he with Mundus. Playing through the game will show us that he is Vergil.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 12, 2006)

I hope they do some shit to de-age Dante aswell, like I don't really know why but utlimatly I want him to be the same age as Vergil in the next few games.

I think Nero is Vergil. The last Nero Angelo was Vergil anyway. I think being in the suit screwed up his memory and that's why he doesn't use Devil trigger he somewhat forgot his heritage.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 12, 2006)

Raiden wasnt as gay as everyone makes him out to be, what made him crappy(but not really) was Rose, she made his story crappy, because all she could care about was what day it is...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 12, 2006)

Raiden was a pansy in MGS2, I hated him.

He looks pwn in MGS4 though.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Not really.
> 
> They asked about Nero to Kobayashi and he said there's a much deeper connection to why he looks like Dante. If anything that's a major hint he's Vergil. His name is also the same name as Vergil's.
> 
> If anything I expect to see him as a younger Vergil who forgot who he is. He probably didn't age at all when he with Mundus. Playing through the game will show us that he is Vergil.


no offense kyuubi but you and gunners sound rediculous about who he is you look at what you said "If anything I expect to see him as a younger Vergil who forgot who he is". how can vergil be younger when obviously he's dante older brother.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 12, 2006)

> o offense kyuubi but you and gunners sound rediculous about who he is you look at what you said "If anything I expect to see him as a younger Vergil who forgot who he is". how can vergil be younger when obviously he's dante older brother.



Well for one, they are twins so he isn't really Dante's older brother.

Also the suit could have preserved his youth. Then there's the side that he embraced his demon side whilst Dante probably didn't as much, living in the demon world being how he is possibly aged him less aswell.

I thin Nero Angelo is a Vergil who has lost his memory.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 12, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> no offense kyuubi but you and gunners sound rediculous about who he is you look at what you said "If anything I expect to see him as a younger Vergil who forgot who he is". how can vergil be younger when obviously he's dante older brother.


Younger Vergil as in a Vergil wh's age isn't old like it's suppo

You didn't get what I said. 

It's not rediculous. Vergil could just have forgotten his memory. Why would Capcom give him the same name was Vergil if he wasn't Vergil? Are you claming that Capcom is so stupid to name him the same as a previous character when they can choose so many names along with giving him Vergil's look then something's up here. 

He's either Vergil, Vergil reincarnated or the son of Vergil. Everything has a reason.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 12, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> Raiden was a pansy in MGS2, I hated him.
> 
> He looks pwn in MGS4 though.




which was all because of Rose...now that she's dead, even with High Heels, Raiden is pwnsome...


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Well for one, they are twins so he isn't really Dante's older brother.
> 
> Also the suit could have preserved his youth. Then there's the side that he embraced his demon side whilst Dante probably didn't as much, living in the demon world being how he is possibly aged him less aswell.
> 
> I thin Nero Angelo is a Vergil who has lost his memory.


they are twins but he is older than Dante replay DMC1 over my good friend.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> they are twins but he is older than Dante replay DMC1 over my good friend.


Then they can't be twins, and were not counting 3-5 second differnce here. Anyway who cares? Game looks fuckin awsome.


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2006)

well i'd put my money on Nero being either Vergil or his son atleast  we got similarities between him and Dante, and we have the name n_n


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Then they can't be twins, and were not counting 3-5 second differnce here. Anyway who cares? Game looks fuckin awsome.


I don't care but Kyuubi is saying he must've been a younger version of vergil when it's not him at all.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2006)

Vergil could of stopped ageing for some reason, making him younger...i donno, lets just see


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2006)

yeah, like going into hell and turning into the dark swords dude in DMC 1


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2006)

I guess I won't speculate on it no more until it's proven that it's vergil or not.


----------



## JinKaarosu (Sep 13, 2006)

I personally have been waiting for a long time for more info on DMC4 since last years E3.
I am liking what i see, and i cant wait to read more about it on the next issue of Game Informer magazine.
This game is going to be great!


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2006)

<-- has screens from the gameplay itself


----------



## MS81 (Sep 13, 2006)

good look for pics but they're old news, kyuubi Naruto had better quality versions.


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2006)

meh, i weren't sure they were already posted, so i jsut posted it.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2006)

No problem, thanks .

I am intrested in how the sword works they say its like a motorcycle rev where you pull it and it goes faster in this case more powerful. Like I wonder how it is controlled whether you push the buttons hard or move the controller in a certain angle.

Eitherway it should lead to greater combos as the more powerful attacks will most likely have a delay. So better ways to mix I guess.


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2006)

lol, what if it works like a chainsaw, he starts it by pulling that thingy   that'd be so fishy


----------



## Blister_5000 (Sep 13, 2006)

Lol. My slow ass just finished the 1st one a while ago.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

^LMAO damnnnn. Well it is a great game, on to the 2nd if you dare, or go stright to the pimped out 3rd


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2006)

nnooooooooooooo don't recommend the 2:nd!!!!!! FUCK RUN DUDE DON'T BUY IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!... seriously, i completed the game by using pistols only.... in 4 hours first try.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2006)

Don't buy the second game it is shit trust me. Like you play through the first levels and think ''What's with all the hatred it isn't that bad'' then you just get sick of the game.

The third is better than the first imo, though some say one>three.

If nero is vergil (which I think he is) I hope he rapidly ages up to Dante's age, or Dante deages. I just want the two to be similar in age for some reason.


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2006)

^
agree on everything

Personally i want to see deaging Dante for 2 reasons

1.deaging process would look more interesting than aging imo
2. younger Dante = uberbadass


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 13, 2006)

That would be kind of interesting but if it happens I expect to see Nero age up. 

This Dante is sort of like the Date Eiji Dante of DMC. Date Eiji is a Hajile no Ippo character that was the Featherweight Heavyweight Champ and the only character that could ever beat Ippo. Here's their pictures. 



Dante does have a bit of stubble this time around but with his age he looks so badass.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 14, 2006)

I guess with the PS2 you couldn't get as much  detail on his face like they wanted to so that's why looks a lil older now.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 14, 2006)

Lmao he does look like Date aswell. In a lot of sense I would prefer Dante to deage, like as things stand he could end up getting too old and unless they do prequals but I prefer sequals. I dunno I guess things will happen how they happen and if Nero and Dante are diffrent ages I guess it doesn't matter all that much.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 14, 2006)

I haven't heard too much about gameplay here but I'm too lazy to post here. 

So...

At the moment, I'd call  the best complilation of all things DMC4. Most questions one might have regarding the game that Capcom has revealed can be answered here.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 14, 2006)

wow thanx for blogs and cleaner pics dude. they were one common fan theory I agreed on was that maybe Nero posses Vergil arm so It's taking him over for power.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

Royal you own. WOW this game look sso fuckin good


----------



## Amuro (Sep 14, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> wow thanx for blogs and cleaner pics dude. they were one common fan theory I agreed on was that maybe Nero posses Vergil arm so It's taking him over for power.


 
only flaw with that theory imo is its much to like liquid and ocelot :/ 
i'm sure it'll be something much more original and kickass

personally i'm rooting for sparda reincarnate  but either way it'll be cool when playing through finding out the 'depth' of the relationship between dante and nero

this game is easily shaping up for me to be a major reason for buying the ps3


----------



## DMC (Sep 14, 2006)

Since this is after DMC1, does anyone think we'll see Alastor again?


----------



## MS81 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hagi said:
			
		

> only flaw with that theory imo is its much to like liquid and ocelot :/
> i'm sure it'll be something much more original and kickass
> 
> personally i'm rooting for sparda reincarnate  but either way it'll be cool when playing through finding out the 'depth' of the relationship between dante and nero
> ...


I also agree with that one I forgot to put that one.


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2006)

DMC said:
			
		

> Since this is after DMC1, does anyone think we'll see Alastor again?


DMC 2 was also after DMC1, and i doubt it, Alastor was coolio, but i highly doubt that weapon will come up


----------



## DMC (Sep 14, 2006)

It's the coolest sword ever besides Sparda...Capcom needs to get off of Rebellion's nuts and put in a sword that actually looks like it has a pair


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 14, 2006)

Depending on what timezone you're in, the official site has been updated. But it should be ready by tomorrow. 



Pretty much just some higher quality versions of images we've already seen 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I think is my favorite design for Dante so far





*Spoiler*: __ 




OMG Blades!!! (reminds me of Berserk)


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2006)

^¨
the last one is a real piece of art!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

My God...DMC is a god


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 14, 2006)

Nero


*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 





I believe this is Devil Bringer in action







This last two give us a pretty good look at the new enemies.


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2006)

you forgot


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

My God, sooooo badass


----------



## DMC (Sep 14, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> My God...DMC is a god



Thanks, compliments make me feel loved


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

I was talking about the game...but ok, your a god too


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2006)

i disagree, a god wouldn't be here


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

Freija said:
			
		

> i disagree, a god wouldn't be here


HE IS A GOD OF HELL BITCHo


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2006)

now we're talking


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice screens. Here's better ones of Dante 

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 15, 2006)

Those seem exactly like the ones posted earlier.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 15, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> Those seem exactly like the ones posted earlier.





			
				Me said:
			
		

> Nice screens. Here's *better *ones of Dante


Better looking Dante screens compared to the previously released ones.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 15, 2006)

Yes, but they don't seem to be any better than the ones a few posts ago. It just seems EXACTLY the same.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 15, 2006)

cool scans but I want to see new pics or new vids of gameplay.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 15, 2006)

I know. 

I just posted them again so it would be easier for people on this page and so it would be easier to find this way.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 15, 2006)

reps anyway KN.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 15, 2006)

graphics are really really good, and this is still an early build...they could be doing the same thing Resistance did, and be using only one processor right now, and later on move all the extra stuff to one processor each, it made a helluva differenc ein resistance...


----------



## Tonza (Sep 15, 2006)

Yay for aging heroes in games. (seriously "old" Dante rocks)

DMC4 will be a reason for me to get a PS3. (if it doesn't come to 360)


----------



## Cero (Sep 15, 2006)

I didnt like 3 too much and i stopped playing after i lost to the 1st boss. 4 looks good, graphic wise, i may  buy it. But im not too exited about it, because i have a feeling after the rage to get it, people are going to start returning it to get thier money back. But i still think its gonna be an awesom egame, just not everyone will enjoy it, as much as other gamers will.


----------



## DMC (Sep 15, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> I didnt like 3 too much and i stopped playing after i lost to the 1st boss. 4 looks good, graphic wise, i may  buy it. But im not too exited about it, because i have a feeling after the rage to get it, people are going to start returning it to get thier money back. But i still think its gonna be an awesom egame, just not everyone will enjoy it, as much as other gamers will.



Return DMC?...hell DMC2 sucked balls but it's still on my shelf. Let alone DMC3 which is probably the best in the series. I really think you're overestimating the numbers of people who think Devil May Cry is a "OMG ITS TOO FUCKING HARD!!!!!" game.

Come on people...there is an Easy Automatic Mode for a reason 

Master the basics, become skilled in the game, and then try Normal mode. Just because some people (Like me) are able to get through Normal mode on the 1st saved game, doesn't mean you have to, just because you start at a lower level doesn't mean your going to keep sucking at the game. DMC is a skill building game, your playing level can only increase.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 15, 2006)

I know what you mean DMC when I bought NG Black I beat it on normal and hard but when I put it one very hard I the toughest time it took me like a 2 weeks to beat it. while playing on and off.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2006)

DMC said:
			
		

> Return DMC?...hell DMC2 sucked balls but it's still on my shelf. Let alone DMC3 which is probably the best in the series. I really think you're overestimating the numbers of people who think Devil May Cry is a "OMG ITS TOO FUCKING HARD!!!!!" game.
> 
> Come on people...there is an Easy Automatic Mode for a reason
> 
> Master the basics, become skilled in the game, and then try Normal mode. Just because some people (Like me) are able to get through Normal mode on the 1st saved game, doesn't mean you have to, just because you start at a lower level doesn't mean your going to keep sucking at the game. DMC is a skill building game, your playing level can only increase.


i always start my games at hard, but since DMC has Normal from start i had to complete that first  so easy


----------



## Cero (Sep 15, 2006)

I just didnt like the 3rd game....o.O


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2006)

^That's fine, but return it? Crazy person you are


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2006)

The third game kicked ass,  I almost quit at Cerebus though, I hate that thing. The thing is I beat him first time I think or something close like that. I forgot too save the game.

Then for some reason I just couldn't beat him again. Well obviously I did it just took some time.

With Devil bringer I beleive they wanted to show us a picture but it happens too fast to get the image they wish so they gave up. . I need to see this shit in motion man.


----------



## Cero (Sep 15, 2006)

I rented it so i returned it xD


----------



## DMC (Sep 15, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> I rented it so i returned it xD


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a few more better-detailed stuff courtesy of Dengeki


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

For the love of fuckin GOD, this GAME looks FUCKING GReAT


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 16, 2006)

Pics with Dante in them


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow...the orb design looks fucking lame. Like for a cel-cartoon looking game.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

^Wtf is orb design?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2006)

The screenshot that shows the red orbs, and the design that the orb icon has is pretty crappy.


----------



## Cero (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks badass so far *Is on game list*


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2006)

i still think it'd be cooler if we played as Dante 

well i'm hoping for Lady to show up in this game 

they said an old girl character would be showing up


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 16, 2006)

We will be able to play as Dante. He just won't be the main character. Sometime in the story or after we beat Nero's story (most likely this) we will be able to play as Dante.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 16, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> We will be able to play as Dante. He just won't be the main character. Sometime in the story or after we beat Nero's story (most likely this) we will be able to play as Dante.



Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

So far the Graphics are not impressing me. I think this is going to be a borrow game. And a borrow system


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 16, 2006)

DMC was never about graphics in the first place. Devil May Cry has been about gameplay and according to the creator "Devil May Cry has been about a guns and  a sword and with 4 we wanted that to continue"


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

Goku said:
			
		

> Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> *So far the Graphics are not impressing me*. I think this is going to be a borrow game. And a borrow system


Guess your not getting a Wii Then


----------



## MS81 (Sep 16, 2006)

I guess wii won't be in his favor Crazy.


----------



## DMC (Sep 16, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> We will be able to play as Dante. He just won't be the main character. Sometime in the story or after we beat Nero's story (most likely this) we will be able to play as Dante.



Well since a lot of DMC gameplay quirks are actually pulled from past Resident Evil games (makes sense since DMC was supposed to be a Resident Evil game) we can predict how it will work.

It could be like Resident Evil 1 or 2, where you get to choose which character you want to use for the game, and each character, while experiencing roughly the same game setting, get seperate stories (this also goes like DMC2 between Dante and Lucia, although it was at a far lower standard than the Resident Evil games, which had a larger differences between the character's games). I really hope it goes out like this, because obviously you could start the game with Dante, get a feel for it with a familiar character, and then switch over to Nero for your second game, and experience the new character and story.

It could be like Resident Evil 3 or CV, where you play the game predominantly with a single character, but at certain parts (or part in RE3) you switch characters. I suppose this would be good, but I have a real problem with this because it really feels like a gimmick. Especially in CV, where it felt the only reason you switched to Chris was because they wanted to add his character in. Also his part was barely 1/4 of the game.

Or it could be like how I think it will be, where you switch back and forth between missions. Probably taking some from Onimusha 3, where something one character does, affects the other (although no time travel I hope). This would be simple enough to do, in fact I would perfer this if they don't do the choose character thing.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> I guess wii won't be in his favor Crazy.


Haha guess not


----------



## Tonza (Sep 16, 2006)

You shouldn't judge a games look based on screens. If Lost Planet is any indication DMC4 will look amazing.

But it is far from the last year's teaser trailer.


----------



## Cero (Sep 16, 2006)

I love everyones new Dante sets XD

Well thats interesting, though im more interested in playing as Dante, i belive a new experience would be pretty good ....


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 16, 2006)

Okay, looks someone managed to get some Game Informer info. (10 pages worth of DMC4). Thanks to Sonycowboy(who is posting this at GAF) 

I'll just copy and past from the forum I'm getting all this from.

Possible online component, possible use of tilt functionality, greater emphasis on aerial moves for Nero (one shot looks incredible), a possessed arm that can do some freaky stuff (eg reach out across the much of the screen to grab/attack/toss enemies), possible release date much earlier than anyone thought...

Dante not the main character - Nero is. Looks alot like Dante and most of the shots we've seen are Nero. He's quite a bit younger. Dante will defintely still be a big part of the game. 

Possessed arm is major component of battle with guns and sword used together 

Aerial combat a focus 

Nero's blade - the Red Queen is a tricked out version of the standard version. It has some very special features... 

17 shots look gorgeous. 

Possible online implementation 

Possible use of tilt functionality 

Sony pushing for release as close to launch as possible.( NOOOOOOOOO)

Games can rest assured that Capcom and its development team are taking the necessary time to insure that all of the new elements exceed expectations, despite pressure from what many perceive as a shortage of must-buy titles for the early life of the PS3. "The Japanese branch of Sony has asked us to release it as close to launch as possible", divulges Kobayashi. "While I understand that users would like it as quick as possible, and Sony would like it as quick as possible, its says "Devil May Cry 4." Because it says that, we can't just make something and put it out. It has to live up to the Devil May Cry name. (YAY!!!)

"Nero is NOT a son of Sparda and has no demonic transformation (per se), but does have the demonic posssessed arm. 

Something special about the grip of the Red Queen, nero's blade, that Kobayashi won't reveal yet. It has some sort of brake lever which does something... 

Variel, the fiery demon boss you've seen is about the size of a small building, and just being near other structures, will cause them to catch on fire, so getting anywhere near close to him is a no-no 

Nero, won't have a devil trigger, with the key word being 'Devil'. Some other kind of trigger? 

Nero lives on the remote island of fortuna which is the setting for most of the game. He belongs to an order that worships Sparda and fight demons in his name. Nero does "Special jobs" for the order cleaning up "messy situtations". 

That ends when a white-haired man in a long red coat breaks into the order's temple and starts slaying the high clergy. "Just because Nero's in the game, doesn't mean Dante isn't. Dante does appear.", Kobayashi admits. 

In the ensuing cutscene, we witness a heated battle between the two demon hunters that includes all of the stylish sword swinging and acrobatic action one could hope for. 

Dante, at first is the primary antagonist that Nero chases across Fortuna. Dante being playable is neither confirmed nor denied. "


----------



## Jotun (Sep 16, 2006)

You miss my point. If this was a PS2 game diff I would not be judging its looks. It is a PS3 game. So far from what I have seen I won't be buying any of the new systems. I didn't say it looked like a bad game via the gameplay, I was simply referring to the PS3 promised output of Graphics.

My neighbor is a game freak he buys all the shit so I will still be playing most games without buying them


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 16, 2006)

Stuff about the online part. 

"Right now we're experimenting with network play and what we can do with it," Kobayashi reveals. "As far as DMC 4 as a game goes, it's so graphically intensive that to have everybody fighting on-screen while keeping up the quality of the visuals and the quality of the gameplay, would be difficult, if not impossible". 

The mag then goes on the speculate that they may be leading to a two player online co-op mode.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

Goku said:
			
		

> You miss my point. If this was a PS2 game diff I would not be judging its looks. It is a PS3 game. So far from what I have seen I won't be buying any of the new systems. I didn't say it looked like a bad game via the gameplay, I was simply referring to the PS3 promised output of Graphics.
> 
> My neighbor is a game freak he buys all the shit so I will still be playing most games without buying them


Well it's still in devolpment so we'll see how it goes but so far the graphics to me atleast are nice.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 16, 2006)

Two player online co-op? Are you serious?!??! Amazing


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2006)

That doesn't like that would really kick ass. It would seem rad seeing another person going berserk and the like, but that would seem to get old really fast.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 16, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> That doesn't like that would really kick ass. It would seem rad seeing another person going berserk and the like, but that would seem to get old really fast.


To you but to myself and many others playing DMC with another play co-op would be a dream. Pulling off combos straight out of fighting games and battling opponents together. 

It's just wonderful. I'd imagine the opponents would get harder also.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2006)

They would probably just add more enemies in a co-op mode, as that's the most common thing to do in some co-op games.

I would rather have some crazy DMC3:SE-like set up where you go through hundreds of floors sending shit to oblivion than like, just playing the single player game with an assistant.


----------



## DMC (Sep 16, 2006)

Ninja Gaiden Black style versus mode is the future!!!!


----------



## MS81 (Sep 16, 2006)

what's up with the Ninja gaiden versus mode DMC?

Goku you seriously have a problem? If you really think that PS3 graphics will super better than 360 be in for a rude awakening not to start a flame war but to lay down facts.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 16, 2006)

Co-Op play was great in DMC3. Now they can work the kinks out and make it even better.

More info

*DMC4 to start off easier than the standard DMC games, then later on will become even harder than DMC3! 

*There is more than a year left in development for DMC4. 

*DMC4 will feature self-shadowing. 

*There is suggested online co-op play in DMC4. 

*Tenative Release Date: Winter 2007


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2006)

They claimed it would be released before their fiscal year, which ends in like, March 07. So, it is like, now delayed a bit? D:


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

^OMG i guess so. Who gives a fuck the game looks like the pimp shit.


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2006)

i hope this game releases in march, then i'll prob get it as a b'day gift and won't have to buy it myself ^^ cash saver = birthday


----------



## DMC (Sep 16, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> what's up with the Ninja gaiden versus mode DMC?



Did I say Ninja Gaiden...where is my mind at


----------



## MS81 (Sep 17, 2006)

DMC said:
			
		

> Did I say Ninja Gaiden...where is my mind at


It's okay the two are very similar.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 17, 2006)

More info in-depth 


> + There is more emphasis on air - based combat.
> 
> + Online functionality is planned for the game, Kobayashi (the producer) wants to have online co-op, but says "the intensive gameplay and graphical elements running at 60 fps would be too difficult with multiple fighters on screen." Although he makes certain to note it's something they will look into with the year left of development they have left.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2006)

damn, sounds awesome, but this adds to the rumor that Dante will be slayed in this game... well rumors will always be rumors, but still...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 17, 2006)

I doubt Dante will be killed in the game. 

What I wonder the most is why Dante is killing the cult. He probably has a good reason to do so.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 17, 2006)

Game Informer scans!!!

Scan 1
New Job!!!!

Scan 2
New Job!!!!

Scan 3
New Job!!!!

Scan 4
New Job!!!!

Scan 5
New Job!!!!

Scan 6
New Job!!!!

Scan 7
New Job!!!!

Scan 8
New Job!!!!

Scan 9
New Job!!!!

Scan 10
New Job!!!!


----------



## MS81 (Sep 17, 2006)

wow that's crazy royal devil now we know that vergil will play a part in DMC4 I think it's his arm or the reincarnation of him.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 18, 2006)

Larger GameInformer scans 



Scan 1
New Job!!!!

Scan 2
New Job!!!!

Scan 3
New Job!!!!

Scan 4
New Job!!!!

Scan 5
Link removed

Scan 6
Link removed

Scan 7
Link removed

Scan 8
Link removed

Scan 9
Link removed

Scan 10
Link removed


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 18, 2006)

Scan 7 indicates that either Trish or Lady will make an appearence


----------



## MS81 (Sep 18, 2006)

I hope both of them will be in it.


----------



## ZE (Sep 18, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> Trish


One more reason to buy this game.


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2006)

1. If it's Trish, this game just lost 1 cool point n_N i hated her, she tried to kill Dante twice, and she appeared, what 4 times in the game.... and Dante goes all lovey dovey with her. 
On the other hand, if it was Lady +20 cool points 
2. I'd personally like to say that even if Nero had the upper hand in that battle it wouldn't matter, Dante could just let himself get stabbed, then laugh it off (we all know this ^^)


----------



## MS81 (Sep 18, 2006)

so if both are in the it would 20+ cool points -1.LOL
Also Lady try to kill Dante also,remember when she shot him in the head.(Ouch)


----------



## ZE (Sep 18, 2006)

Dante is getting old, too many white hairs.


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2006)

Lol, Dante always had white hair dude ^^


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 18, 2006)

Freija said:
			
		

> damn, sounds awesome, but this adds to the rumor that Dante will be slayed in this game... well rumors will always be rumors, but still...



he cant be slain in this game, if he is in DMC2


----------



## ZE (Sep 18, 2006)

Freija said:
			
		

> Lol, Dante always had white hair dude ^^


I didn’t notice. 
Anyway I really liked Trish in the first game, I hope she appears in the next game, and since I still haven’t played DMC3 I don’t know who is Lady.


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> he cant be slain in this game, if he is in DMC2


isn't this game AFTER DMC2 ?



> I didn’t notice.
> Anyway I really liked Trish in the first game, I hope she appears in the next game, and since I still haven’t played DMC3 I don’t know who is Lady.


she got 5 min screentime, and she was a bitch, how can anyone like her n_N

and if you haven't played DMC 3 you don't know the meaning of the word AWESOME!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 18, 2006)

no, this game was stated to be a prequel to DMC2...


----------



## ZE (Sep 18, 2006)

Freija said:
			
		

> and if you haven't played DMC 3 you don't know the meaning of the word AWESOME!


I have the game but I can?t find any will to play it.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Sep 18, 2006)

This game is gonna be *THE SHIT!!!!!* 


Seriously though, I believe Nero is Vergil reborn, since Nero is Nelo for us to the japanese since I believe they do not use L in their vocabulary and plus he has white hair. But man, I cannot wait for this game and if it delivers, reserve me a PS3 right now, son!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 18, 2006)

Capcom keeps sending us mixed messages regarding Nero.

"Nero is NOT a son of Sparda and has no demonic transformation (per se), but does have the demonic posssessed arm."

Most take this as meaning he's not a third son but at the same time could it also mean he's not Vergil (since Vergil is a son of Sparda). 

From the article:

*Kobayashi insists that unlike Dante and Vergil's connection, there is no story-based reason why Nero bears resemblance to the sons of Sparda. Nero's look is about finding a design that is different YET familiar. He ends with the quote: "Devil May Cry is about guns and swords, and we want people to be able to see and understand that." *

Then there's the stuff regarding Vergil's role in DMC4. 

*"We're not ready to say what role Vergil himself plays in the story," Kobayashi tells us. "But the existence of Vergil as a character is something very important to the story of the games. That's something that I don't think is going to end"*

Just from that I'd say Nero =/= Vergil

Game Informer thread


----------



## MS81 (Sep 18, 2006)

most likely that it's vergils arm or something like it then he will have Nero do his biddens like take out various badguys and absorb there powers til he gets enough to be reborn or something crazy.


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2006)

^
that sounds like a good theory


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Sep 18, 2006)

Darn, I guess Nero is an original character but he still looks awesome. Man, I can't wait!


----------



## CABLE (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm pissed Dante isn't the star.  It's a display of Jap's inferiority complex and fixation with pretty boy characters.  To stay popular in Japan you just have to be a certain level of pussy.


----------



## Freija (Sep 21, 2006)

first time i agree to someone with a HnI avatar


----------



## Soljah (Sep 21, 2006)

im kinda confused on the time of the DMCs
from first to last

DMC 3 DMC 2 DMC 4 DMC 1? 
If dmc 4 is a prequel to 2?? so dmc one is still the farthest one along??


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 21, 2006)

No, the timeline is

DMC3 - DMC1 - DMC4 - DMC2


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 21, 2006)

I hope they give Dante a fireball or hurricane kick in this installment. They already gave him Ryu's Shin Shoryuken in DMC3, might as well go all out now.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 21, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:
			
		

> I'm pissed Dante isn't the star.  It's a display of Jap's inferiority complex and fixation with pretty boy characters.  To stay popular in Japan you just have to be a certain level of pussy.



Ya, but we still get to use Dante at some point right?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah you still can play as Dante.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 21, 2006)

Duy Nguyen said:
			
		

> I hope they give Dante a fireball or hurricane kick in this installment. They already gave him Ryu's Shin Shoryuken in DMC3, might as well go all out now.


I really hope so as well, but I'm not holding my breath.  
They had from mega man x 3-8 to give Mega Man, or at least Zero more Shoto moves and they never did.

Anyway, the focus away from Dante is kinda odd, but if I could live with Raiden with MGS2, then I could probably get used to this.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 21, 2006)

One thing I don't like about DMC 4 not starring Dante is that well let's break it down.  DMC-great game, dynamic characters, good storyline.  DMC2-mediocre game, lackluster character design, weak story.  DMC3-Great storyline and gameplay that setup an awesome history to our beloved Devil-Hunter.  Now I'd like a game that gives us closure to Dante's story before we move onto a new protagonist.  And after thinking about it, I think we really need to wait till we get solid info about the game plot-wise or till we actually play it.  The details as of now are too vague.

EDIT: DMC4 is before DMC2? I think they should just say DMC2 is non-canon.  You know the creators would like to, but that would be cheesy I suppose from the professional standpoint.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 21, 2006)

Duy Nguyen said:
			
		

> I hope they give Dante a fireball or hurricane kick in this installment. They already gave him Ryu's Shin Shoryuken in DMC3, might as well go all out now.


He already had those in DMC3 as well.

Zodiac (Denjin Hadouken) and Tornado (Shinkuu Tatsumaki) respectively.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 21, 2006)

poor quality gameplay video

Link removed


----------



## DMC (Sep 21, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> poor quality gameplay video
> 
> Link removed



It may be bad quality...but you still win the internet


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 21, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> He already had those in DMC3 as well.
> 
> Zodiac (Denjin Hadouken) and Tornado (Shinkuu Tatsumaki) respectively.



WTF, now he just needs Raging Demon and he's complete. Easy mode should give him Genei-Jin as well.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 21, 2006)

If you really want to grasp at straws, all of Beowulf's moves relate to Street Fighter moves one way or the other. Some are more obvious than others though.

End of Beowulf Combo II - Chun Li's Hyakuretsu Kyaku
Hyper Fist - Makoto's Seichuusen Godanzuki (except the last hit is downwards instead of skywards)
Killer Bee - First kick of Makoto's Abare Tosanami Kudaki
Straight - Makoto's Hayate
Beast Uppercut - Makoto's Fukiage
Rising Dragon - Ken's Shinryuuken
Zodiac - Ryu's Denjin Hadouken
Hammer - Sakura's Sakura Otoshi
Volcano - Gouki's Kongou Kokuretsu Zan
Real Impact - Ryu's Shin Shoryuuken
Tornado - Ryu's Shinkuu Tatsumaki


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 21, 2006)

Great video. All that chaos Nero's causing


----------



## Jotun (Sep 21, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Great video. All that chaos Nero's causing



Love the Air battle, it seems so fluid XD. Can't wait till my neighbor gets this


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

cant wait till a real trailer comes out now  when does TGS start? i want SONY NEWS DAMNIT!


----------



## DMC (Sep 21, 2006)

TGS is already going on...I heard tonight we should be getting some stuff.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

oh, cant wait to see in game shit from MGS4 and DMC4...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 21, 2006)

Sony's conference starts in about 3 hours. 

Also I've recieved into that Kojima is releasing info on a new game he is developing during it. Looks like another Kojima title for the PS3 that's not Metal Gear Solid. I wonder what it is.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

ZONE OF THE ENDERS 3...i can dream cant i...i would fucking kill for a ZOE3...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 22, 2006)

Even more gameplay!!!

I think I'm in love


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

^^Holy shit that looks awesome as fuck...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

I FUCKING LOVE THAT VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's official, this game owns all. Nero's so fucking badass it shouldn't be possible. 

EDIT:

IGN has DMC4 videos too. 

these

One if the "shaky cam" trailer in it's full glory and other's the amazing cutscene with Dante and Nero.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 22, 2006)

here is a non shaky one MQ too.this tread


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

It's official

- Johnny Yong Bosch does Nero. That guy is everywhere. 
- Dante's voice sounds EXACTLY like Vergil's
- He asks Dante to give him something back

My speculation
- Vergil's controlling Dante and he wants his arm back


----------



## Jotun (Sep 22, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> It's official
> 
> - Johnny Yong Bosch does Nero. That guy is everywhere.
> - Dante's voice sounds EXACTLY like Vergil's
> ...



Maybe, IDK.

The Air Combo system is the best I have ever seen. The possibilities are almost endless. You could hook up multiple enemies and continue with endless combos XD. The blur effects with Nero's movement and attacks are awsome as well.
I hope there are tons of enemies in this one, I am very anxious to see it in its final product now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

I messed up my post. Replace arm with artifact, idk what it is but I do think it's Vergil and he wants something returned.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 22, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> I messed up my post. Replace arm with artifact, idk what it is but I do think it's Vergil and he wants something returned.



It would help alot if we knew who Nero was and why his arm is fucked up XD
But I guess that is what the game is for


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 22, 2006)

Devil May Cry anime confirmed


----------



## Soljah (Sep 22, 2006)

Damn this game is going to be the shit and if they get the right people to do the anime its going to be even better to.  For the anime i hope they start from when they were children and lead up to when they're older like i hope they follow to storyline.


----------



## ZE (Sep 22, 2006)

After seeing the trailer I think Capcom still has much work to do. I recognised some locations of the first devil may cry game in the trailer, maybe the story will happen in the same castle of the first DMC.


----------



## DMC (Sep 22, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:
			
		

> Devil May Cry anime confirmed


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

Why do they have much work to do? It looks better than DMC3: SE and it's next-gen. It's exactly how they said it will be. 

The problem is that the player sucks and he wasn't experienced with the series so he didn't know what to do.

Devil May Cry anime??!?!?! Fucking awesome


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 22, 2006)

"looks" and "hype" is not everything to a game. 


ZE i seen some lvls that where in the first who knows what will happen.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 22, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> After seeing the trailer I think Capcom still has much work to do. I recognised some locations of the first devil may cry game in the trailer, maybe the story will happen in the same castle of the first DMC.



Um, in case you don't remember, that castle and the island it was on were destroyed at the end of DMC1. This is after DMC1.

DMC1 took place on Mallet Island

DMC4 takes place in a city called Fortuna or something like that. 

The similarities are most likely due to them going back to the darker, gothic feel the first game had. There's only so much you can do to make new gothic enviorments. And many of the enviorments in DMC4 look industrial as well.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah and Devil May Cry has been about gameplay above everything else that the series is about. It has looks, it has gameplay, it's better than DMC3: SE and even Kobayashi has said Devil May Cry is about guns and a sword. It's what it's about. 

Also I need to say, why are you even mentioning that? Are you trying to bring the game down for some weird reason? I see no reason why you would say "looks and hype isn't everything in a game" when the game isn't even built around looks and hype. Are youjust trying to flamebait so that someone will catch onto what your saying? Really, it makes no sense why someone would say something like that, especially when the game is built about gameplay and not "looks and hype". 

Now that I've said that I'll make my predictions on the anime

First arc - Start up of DMC
Second arc - Devil May Cry 3
Third arc - Devil May Cry 1
Fourth arc - Devil May Cry 4


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

for the anime, i want a Gungrave feel...them as kids, and how they grew apart...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 22, 2006)

No i just hate seeing posts " this game is going to own because it looks GREAT" "its better than DMC3" guess what ? they said the same thing about DMC 2 before it came out on how it was going to be better than DMC1.

DMC3 was good but i will have to play my friends copy of 4 before i get any wild ideas or statements like "System seller " and what not .


----------



## Gunners (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah Devil may cry has never actually been about graphics it is the gampeplay which will be solid.

I have no problems with the hype I saw the videos and it justified it well for me.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

I would like that too. I wouldn't even mind the first two arcs being around Dante and Vergil and then the 3rd arc being around DMC3.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 22, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> No i just hate seeing posts " this game is going to own because it looks GREAT" "its better than DMC3" guess what ? they said the same thing about DMC 2 before it came out on how it was going to be better than DMC1.
> 
> DMC3 was good but i will have to play my friends copy of 4 before i get any wild ideas or statements like "System seller " and what not .



Thing about DMC2 was Capcom left us in the dark most of the time with trailers that didn't reveal the gameplay. It wasn't that long before the release that they finally showed us some real gameplay.

The fanbase learned to never go by non-ingame trailers in regards to DMC, which was supported when Capcom showed us gameplay along with cutscenes in the first DMC3 trailer, since they knew it would take more than fancy footage to impress those disappointed with DMC2. And people still thought it would be as bad as DMC2, but most were quickly quieted after release.

This has about a year of development left. Capcom learned their lesson with DMC2. I'm not saying DMC4 will be the best in the series but it already looks better than DMC2.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 22, 2006)

> No i just hate seeing posts " this game is going to own because it looks GREAT" "its better than DMC3" guess what ? they said the same thing about DMC 2 before it came out on how it was going to be better than DMC1.
> 
> DMC3 was good but i will have to play my friends copy of 4 before i get any wild ideas or statements like "System seller " and what not



Well with DMC 4 we have seen some solid gameplay vids, and it looks pretty tight.

Also they know what not to do. With 2 they tried changing the appeal of the game, they tried attracting soccer moms to the game so the original crowd wouldn't like it. Now they are not going to do anything suicidal they are aiming a the same people so they won't make drastic changes.

People can say ''The game looks ok'' and give it a huge hype it happens with every game. I will list some.

Metal gear solid.
Mario
Zelda twiilight princess.
Grandtheft auto.

It isn't incorret people also assume that these games will be great too.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> No i just hate seeing posts " this game is going to own because it looks GREAT" "its better than DMC3" guess what ? they said the same thing about DMC 2 before it came out on how it was going to be better than DMC1.
> 
> DMC3 was good but i will have to play my friends copy of 4 before i get any wild ideas or statements like "System seller " and what not .




wow, you've said the same about Twilight Princess...

ok, ill use your quote


"Looks and Hype does not makea  game good"


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> No i just hate seeing posts " this game is going to own because it looks GREAT" "its better than DMC3" guess what ? they said the same thing about DMC 2 before it came out on how it was going to be better than DMC1.
> 
> DMC3 was good but i will have to play my friends copy of 4 before i get any wild ideas or statements like "System seller " and what not .


And yet people actually have evidence to support what they say. You may say you hate posts like that but the point is they have evidence to what they say based on everything that's been shown. DMC3 players look at the DMC4 videos, story and production blogs from the producers, track everything they say and then finally make their assumptions. It's not like we see a video and assume how the game is because of one video but even if we did we have information about the story and whatnot before hand. 

The problem with this is that they know how the game is. The engine is being built up from DMC3: SE (stated by the producers), enhanced in every area and then finally increased on the things that need to be enhanced along with extras they are throwing in there. Basically saying it's already better than DMC3: SE. It not being better than DMC: SE now is pretty much impossible gaming-wise because it's basically an enhanced version of DMC: SE unlike DMC2 which took some things from 1 away, added some extras and then flopped. They didn't really reveal anything about DMC2 so they couldn't really tell what to improve, what to take out, it was just a secret project if you put it that way. 

Royal Devil's post explained it and what was wrong with DMC2. This is a completely different scenerio.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 22, 2006)

on a lighter note.



ZOMG!!! It's Batman!!!


----------



## Jotun (Sep 22, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> for the anime, i want a Gungrave feel...them as kids, and how they grew apart...



<3 Gungrave

The DMC manga wasn't all that great tho  
There is still a chance of a miracle happening tho with the team


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

Also, one thing i am very very happy bout is the load times, i didnt count higher than 3-4 seconds for any of the loads...


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 22, 2006)

Is it just me or did the game has some serious lag during the ginat boss gameplay?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2006)

It isn't finished yet, so neener.

And after watching the DMC anime trailer [they appear to be milking just a tad bit now..], it sort of seems to be very much like DMC1. What, with using the Devil May Cry soundbyte, and even the music.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 22, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> Also, one thing i am very very happy bout is the load times, i didnt count higher than 3-4 seconds for any of the loads...



I was irked that there was a load time to begin with 

1-2 Loading is nothing, as long as I don't have enough time to go make eggs with ham I'm good.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 22, 2006)

An anime doesn't annoy me when they make Devil may cry soccer I will start to threat, the anime can somewhat push the game as not everyone knows of the game. If you see the anime you are more likely to see the game.

Overall the videos of this game, it looks like a seller, I will 100% buy it the moment I am able to no.1 priority. Overall the gameplay looks better they basically improved from 3 which can't be bad. I also noticed things look smoother especially in the air and in general the character moves faster.

Also instead of making the game easier they made the control easier which I prefer a game that is hard due to the control and not the gameplay isn't good it is lame. Though the previous games had good control I am glad they decided to work on this area simple controls is an essential for me its not something they should make challenging as it adds nothing for the game.


----------



## Black Mage (Sep 22, 2006)

I was upset to hear that Dante won't be the lead character in DMC4

(But he'll be in it and so will Virgil)


----------



## Gunners (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah well Nelo looked pretty bad ass in the game, though I like Dante the new guy who is possibly Virgil looks tight.


----------



## Soljah (Sep 22, 2006)

I'd like devil may cry teh anime to have a cowboy bebop/ samurai champloo animation.  That kind of smoothness would be straight dope for that


----------



## MS81 (Sep 22, 2006)

Soljah said:
			
		

> I'd like devil may cry teh anime to have a cowboy bebop/ samurai champloo animation.  That kind of smoothness would be straight dope for that


Hell yeah Soljah but I hope dante will have his same voice not spike's although it would be cool but I like continuity.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 22, 2006)

La-Sigh!

I will tell you tall single biggest problem with this game, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the name.:amazed They should have called it Micheal May Smile. Think of the twist! That really would have gotten the fans excited!  But now because of that lack of intiative the game won't sell at all...




---


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 22, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> I didn?t notice.
> Anyway I really liked Trish in the first game, I hope she appears in the next game, and since I still haven?t played DMC3 I don?t know who is Lady.



I wouldn't be surprise if she does show up wasn't there conceptional art of several characters including her when the was in early development stage? Also she was mention that she's become Dante's partner in the 2nd game. She's shown up with Dante in Viewtiful Joe game.

So it wouldn't be much of a surprise she shows up in DCM4. 

Not sure about Lady she wasn't much of a strong character well she was human after all she didn't stand much of a chance going agaisn't higher level demons.

And about the anime I wouldn't be worried about it being toned down. It's gonna air on WowWow Satellite Channel instead on regular TV broadcast network. Shows like Girls Bravo and Gantz were censored heavly when they were shown on regular TV network in their first season. The Second season for those shows were shown on WowWow and were aired uncensored.

Madhouse hopefully goes all out with DMC anime.


----------



## Soljah (Sep 23, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> Hell yeah Soljah but I hope dante will have his same voice not spike's although it would be cool but I like continuity.



Well now i think about it the voice actors for mugen/jin wouldn't be bad virgil and dantes @_@.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Sep 23, 2006)

That DMC anime is gonna be sweet, if it has the crew from Black Cat and Death Note working on it. Can't wait 'til 2007.

Saw the TGS trailer on the official DMC4 site. Utterly badass. Makes me wonder WTF is going on with the story -- a few weeks ago, people thought Nero was Vergil, but now it seems _Dante_ might be Vergil. Trish is nowhere to be found (yet?) but we get this opera singer chick. And the preview of the fighting system.. makes me piss my pants.

Damn you, PS3. Why must you be five-hundred and ninty-nine U.S. dollars?


----------



## Yosha (Sep 23, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> ninja gaiden will be better than it...



...if so...


----------



## CABLE (Sep 23, 2006)

Hmmm, I have a prediction on how the story's gonna go. Since the Dante we saw in DMC1 and 3 was playful and humorous, and the one in DMC2 was serious and less talkative, I'm predicting that DMC2 Dante is actually Nero.  I think in DMC4, Dante is going to be killed or something and Nero is going to take his identity somehow.  Or, Vergil is actually DMC2 Dante and Dante still dies somehow in DMC4.


----------



## DMC (Sep 23, 2006)

Eh I don't know...that trailer gave me DMC2 flashbacks  .

I mean I know nothing can be THAT bad, but my hype has been lowered the trailer. Especially when compared to the DMC3 trailer which was...godly

I need a demo in Resident Evil Outbreak 3 or something before I say that it will be a system seller or anything like that.

(Capcom why didn't you make a better trailer...your making me loose faith  )


----------



## Soljah (Sep 23, 2006)

Also i know this is off topic but Did sparda leave dante ebony and ivory as well?  I talked to a friend about this today and i thoght he did and my friend thought that dante made the guns.  When didn't sparda have ebony and ivory?  If so can you give me a site with proof on it too? ( I have a bet going )


----------



## Gunners (Sep 23, 2006)

I think Dante had these guns hand made.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 23, 2006)

im officialy getting ps3 instead of 360 

AFTER i get my Wii


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 23, 2006)

Chaps said:
			
		

> im officialy getting ps3 instead of 360
> 
> AFTER i get my Wii


Nice off-topic there.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 24, 2006)

You know, I doubt that DMC4 will fail.  I'm positive that when making DMC3 and now DMC4, the developers first thoughts were "What parts of DMC2 caused it's failure and how can we fix those?"  I mean I'm sure going into the realease of DMC2 the developers had no doubt in their minds that DMC2 was gonna be a huge hit like it's predeccesor.  So when it failed, to prevent a redo of DMC2, they made sure that the weak areas of the game were improved vastly.  DMC3 should be proof to all you doubters that DMC4 will be a success.  The fact they recovered from their failure and created a game even better than the original proves they got their shit together now.


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2006)

Soljah said:
			
		

> Also i know this is off topic but Did sparda leave dante ebony and ivory as well?  I talked to a friend about this today and i thoght he did and my friend thought that dante made the guns.  When didn't sparda have ebony and ivory?  If so can you give me a site with proof on it too? ( I have a bet going )


as far as i know the only weapon Sparda used was his sword, and didn't Sparda live like 2000 years ago ? :S were there guns back then


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 24, 2006)

hes a demon, he coulda had a nuke for all we know...


----------



## MegamanXZero (Sep 24, 2006)

Soljah said:
			
		

> Also i know this is off topic but Did sparda leave dante ebony and ivory as well?  I talked to a friend about this today and i thoght he did and my friend thought that dante made the guns.  When didn't sparda have ebony and ivory?  If so can you give me a site with proof on it too? ( I have a bet going )



No, Ebony & Ivory are hand-made guns of Dante himself. Sparda did had his own guns called Luce & Ombra.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Sep 24, 2006)

Soljah said:
			
		

> Also i know this is off topic but Did sparda leave dante ebony and ivory as well?  I talked to a friend about this today and i thoght he did and my friend thought that dante made the guns.  When didn't sparda have ebony and ivory?  If so can you give me a site with proof on it too? ( I have a bet going )



Ebony & Ivory were created especially for Dante. Not sure if Dante made 'em himself, but they were certainly created for him and him only.

The unlockable Legendary Dark Knight in Devil May Cry and Devil May Cry 3 uses two similar-looking handguns called Luce & Ombra. Some argue that this is not actually Sparda, but an older, more experienced Dante. Others insist that it is definitely meant to be Sparda. Either way, the Legendary Dark Knight does not use Ebony & Ivory.

Source? Well, the best I've got is the wiki page on , if it's worth anything.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 24, 2006)

one quick queston how old is dante?(in dmc4)


----------



## Soljah (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanx for answering my question guyz


----------



## EonNinja (Sep 24, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> We will be able to play as Dante. He just won't be the main character. Sometime in the story or after we beat Nero's story (most likely this) we will be able to play as Dante.



so is Dante the bad guy or good guy since Nero and Dante looks REALLY REALLY THE SAME and all the video's I saw is that they were using Nero, in all of them!!!
I know since nero uses some fireblade thing and has a magical fire arm thing and he uses a Magnum instead of Ebony & Ivory and in the trailer Dante looks evil, I don't mean the evil where he always look like but evil evil with blood stain all over his face and stuff like that evil


----------



## CABLE (Sep 24, 2006)

Soulbadguy said:
			
		

> one quick queston how old is dante?(in dmc4)



Probably hundreds and thousands of year old.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 24, 2006)

i always wondered


why the hell does dante have unlimited bullets for ivory and ebony


forget that


why for every gun


----------



## DMC (Sep 24, 2006)

When they were making the first game, they realized collecting ammo would make the guns worthless. Especially when you realize that their purpose in the game is mainly crowd control. If you are making a statment on the unrealistic aspects of having infinite ammo in a game where you are a half demon who fights evil demon puppets then...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 24, 2006)

Cant I even wonder T___T


----------



## DMC (Sep 24, 2006)

....fine...

Dante has a lot of pockets in his trenchcoat... Wait no I have a better idea.

Dante stole Solid Snake's bandanna and has it tied around some part of his body.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 24, 2006)

nope, back when they made DMC1, they said Dante has unlimited bullets because he does...


----------



## Wicked (Sep 24, 2006)

EonNinja said:
			
		

> so is Dante the bad guy or good guy since Nero and Dante looks REALLY REALLY THE SAME and all the video's I saw is that they were using Nero, in all of them!!!
> I know since nero uses some fireblade thing and has a magical fire arm thing and he uses a Magnum instead of Ebony & Ivory and in the trailer Dante looks evil, I don't mean the evil where he always look like but evil evil with blood stain all over his face and stuff like that evil



He's not evil. In neros perspective, he is evil but we all know dante will never go evil. He has a good reason to kill off the members (Well they are ressurcting sparda back (disrespectful) and dante hates his father (he had to clean up his mess with beowolf and phantom and all that good stuff) so killing them aint no thang lol! But nero will realize the truth. I know vergil will be in this game. I remember the statement more weapons than all 3 combined and imo, thats too many weapons for dante and nero (if he will have any). So vergil can shate the wealth  .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 24, 2006)

isn't nero virgil?


if they are the people i think they are


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 24, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> isn't nero virgil?
> 
> 
> if they are the people i think they are



How many times do I have to remind people of the quote that says Nero shares no relation to Sparda and his white hair is merely a staple Capcom thinks he needs so he feels fresh but familiar at the same time.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 24, 2006)

I always heard that virgin was nero O_o


----------



## DMC (Sep 24, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I always heard that virgin was nero O_o




Well judging from the trailer...yeah I think Nero is a virgin.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 24, 2006)

shut up bitch XD you knew what i was talking about


----------



## DMC (Sep 24, 2006)

lol...I couldn't resist.

I don't think Nero is Virgil, based on the way he acts from the trailer. Sounds like a whiney little bitch over what Dante did to his posse. Vergil wouln't give a damn, memories or no memories. He might be becoming possessed by Vergil or somethign like that, but I have the feeling that until recently, Nero was 100% human.


----------



## EonNinja (Sep 24, 2006)

Tears said:
			
		

> He's not evil. In neros perspective, he is evil but we all know dante will never go evil. He has a good reason to kill off the members (Well they are ressurcting sparda back (disrespectful) and dante hates his father (he had to clean up his mess with beowolf and phantom and all that good stuff) so killing them aint no thang lol! But nero will realize the truth. I know vergil will be in this game. I remember the statement more weapons than all 3 combined and imo, thats too many weapons for dante and nero (if he will have any). So vergil can shate the wealth  .



I still think Dante turned evil, I mean look at the trailer that guy looks plain evil unless he got possesed *look at his eyes, the part where he comes down the place his eyes looks like one part is snake like and the other is normal, either way his eyes don't look normal* either he is possesed or he is just crazy...anyways I don't like the idea how they replacing the main chracter with someone else, atleast Nero looks like Dante


----------



## DMC (Sep 24, 2006)

Didn't look evil to me...just because you haven't seen Dante kill humans don't think he wouldn't. He would have killed Arkham in a second. Also these people were very possibly incredibly fucking evil. Nero is just to dumb to know that they were incredibly fucking evil. Especially the opera singing girl..she is the most evil whore in the history of mankind.


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2006)

after watching Naruto scene from 109 fandub - "Thank you" im pretty sure Dante was possesed(sp?:S) by Vergil, his voice and the tone he uses is very Vergilish


----------



## Soljah (Sep 25, 2006)

i think it could be a few things.  Like even tho dante may not say it much but u all know he cares about virgil so maybe he's tryin to help virgil come back.  or maybe virgil did somehow possess dante or maybe asked for his help to come back??  Or maybe nero has the liquid/ocelot thing going on.  As in that hand will slowly start takin over him until it becomes virgil fully.  If that hand is indeed virgils.  Just some shit i been thinkin about.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Sep 27, 2006)

For the people who couldn't hear the dialogues in the TGS Trailer clearly, here is the script:

*Katie*: Nero!

*Nero*: Katie! Katie!!!

*Dante*: You really think you're a match for me? Then show me. Let's play! Though a fight every now and then does make life more interesting, don't you think?

*Nero*: Now I know...this hand was made for sending guys like you back to hell!

*Dante*: Return it to me, and I'll let you go.

*Nero*: Try this!

*Katie*: What did I tell you before? Nero you're you...and it's you I want to be with. I don't know anyone else who is as human as you are.

*Nero*: From that day forth...my arm changed...and a voice echoed...'power, give me more power!'

"*Devil May Cry*"


----------



## DMC (Sep 27, 2006)

See?...Dante is 100% not evil...those evil bastards Nero and Katie took something that is rightfully his


----------



## Gunners (Sep 27, 2006)

Fuck that shit owns. I think I am going to like the character but miss the character as Dante I hope they don't kill him I hope like in the end he ends up training Nelo or like yeah just some shit like they fight the common enemy and go their seperate ways.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah man, I'd like to believe that Dante is slaughtering those m8's of Nero because of a very good reason we don't know yet. And eventually, we'll find out and so does Nero will. There's an evil devil/demon who's the real enemy and Dante & Nero will team up to defeat that bastard  We will get a happy ending where Nero and Dante will become good friends and go their seperate ways.

All this above cannot happen when Vergil has some kind of bond with Nero or Dante during DMC4.


----------



## DMC (Sep 27, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Fuck that shit owns. I think I am going to like the character but miss the character as Dante I hope they don't kill him I hope like in the end he ends up training Nelo or like yeah just some shit like they fight the common enemy and go their seperate ways.



Dante can't die unless Capcom has the balls to totally disregard DMC2 (which they don't).


----------



## Nexas (Sep 27, 2006)

DMC said:
			
		

> Dante can't die unless Capcom has the balls to totally disregard DMC2 (which they don't).


Indeed as this game is supposed to take place before DMC2


----------



## Jack Bauer (Sep 28, 2006)

I never played DMC 1, 2, nor 3. Should this game be the reason to buy a PS3?


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2006)

MegamanXLanDarkZero said:
			
		

> Yeah man, I'd like to believe that Dante is slaughtering those m8's of Nero because of a very good reason we don't know yet. And eventually, we'll find out and so does Nero will. There's an evil devil/demon who's the real enemy and Dante & Nero will team up to defeat that bastard  We will get a happy ending where Nero and Dante will become good friends and go their seperate ways.
> 
> All this above cannot happen when Vergil has some kind of bond with Nero or Dante during DMC4.


true enough, sounds like the normal DMC ending


----------



## RodMack (Sep 28, 2006)

Imagine if Nero were to become Dante's protege in the end?


----------



## DMC (Sep 28, 2006)

RodMack said:
			
		

> Imagine if Nero were to become Dante's protege in the end?



Doubt it. Since Dante seemed pretty disconnected from everything in DMC2...of course that could be just the affect of a crappy storyline


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 28, 2006)

That would be so fucking badass 

Then in DMC5 Nero appears all badass and powerful like anime and manga characters often do. Now I really hope that happens.


----------



## DMC (Sep 29, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> That would be so fucking badass
> 
> Then in DMC5 Nero appears all badass and powerful like anime and manga characters often do. Now I really hope that happens.



You're a...Ninja Raiden fan huh?. Tsk, tsk...You betrayed your faith. UNBELIEVER


----------



## RasenganUltimate (Sep 29, 2006)

Devil May Cry 4? lol, i only played the 1st one. didn't play the rest


----------



## DMC (Sep 29, 2006)

RasenganUltimate said:
			
		

> Devil May Cry 4? lol, i only played the 1st one. didn't play the rest



The Winner for the MOST USELESS POST OF THE DAY!


----------



## Gunners (Sep 29, 2006)

> ah its his opinon though so cannot attack him for that . hehe.



He never really attacked him, but in a situation like this where people talk about the outcome it comes across as random still.

Anyway, yeah I thought that if Dante were to train Nelo that would own to a great degree. I hope the two if they have seperate storylines meet up at the end like you probably beat both of their games and link up at the end sort of thing.


----------



## Freija (Sep 29, 2006)

DMC said:
			
		

> The Winner for the MOST USELESS POST OF THE DAY!


should we actually give him a title for failing ?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 29, 2006)

DMC said:
			
		

> You're a...Ninja Raiden fan huh?. Tsk, tsk...You betrayed your faith. UNBELIEVER


DMC>Ninja Gaiden 

I think that would be a good ending to DMC5 or Dante tells Nero to keep getting stronger and they will meet again.


----------



## Cero (Sep 29, 2006)

Ive been offline for awhile but i just loked at the DMC4 trailer, and im shocked and amazed, im ready to reserve mycopy now, even if im not going to get a PS3 in awhile, i'll use a friends.


----------



## Soljah (Sep 29, 2006)

Forget the Nero becoming Dantes protege he's too badass to have a protege... Only people that will take Dante's place is his son !  Also i wonder does Dante and Vergil age slower since they're half demons?


----------



## DMC (Sep 29, 2006)

Soljah said:
			
		

> Forget the Nero becoming Dantes protege he's too badass to have a protege... Only people that will take Dante's place is his son !  Also i wonder does Dante and Vergil age slower since they're half demons?



Doesn't one of the games take place 50 years after Dante's mom died? Unless she gave birth to them in the graveyard, I think Dante and Vergil are older than they appear.

Anyways Dante will never have a legal son, he goes out witht oo many women for that (One in each game in fact  )...Now in one games a mission will be made so that Dante can make child support payments but that is about it.


----------



## Cero (Sep 29, 2006)

If this hasnt been discussed already, what do you thinnk Nero's relation to Dante is? Brother? Son?


----------



## MS81 (Sep 29, 2006)

It's funny that Ninja Gaiden will get better grades than any DMC b4 pt.1


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 30, 2006)

..I guess that is the most useless post of yesterday?

Who cares wtf the game will get? We want it, we think it rocks, we think it justifies that device called the PS3. And praising THIS PS3 game is the only safe way of not being labeled a Sony fanboy, as this game holds its merits of just being a true iteration of 2D action games in a 3D scale, something even 2D masterpeices like Castlevania still haven't accomplished.

I just hope the game isn't really...eat your balls and spit them up your ass hard. I'd like something more or less on the level setup of Ninja Gaiden Black, where it treats both the people who want something that will school them faster than a truck going through a bicycle, or something they can simply enjoy, minus the hardcore hardness of it all. Because I'm wanting to be playing DMC4 cause I find it intresting, not cause its hard, and I don't wanna get turned off BECAUSE its hard. Happend with some other games in the past.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 30, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> ..I guess that is the most useless post of yesterday?
> 
> Who cares wtf the game will get? We want it, we think it rocks, we think it justifies that device called the PS3. And praising THIS PS3 game is the only safe way of not being labeled a Sony fanboy, as this game holds its merits of just being a true iteration of 2D action games in a 3D scale, something even 2D masterpeices like Castlevania still haven't accomplished.
> 
> I just hope the game isn't really...eat your balls and spit them up your ass hard. I'd like something more or less on the level setup of Ninja Gaiden Black, where it treats both the people who want something that will school them faster than a truck going through a bicycle, or something they can simply enjoy, minus the hardcore hardness of it all. Because I'm wanting to be playing DMC4 cause I find it intresting, not cause its hard, and I don't wanna get turned off BECAUSE its hard. Happend with some other games in the past.


No Julius because someone said DMC>>NGB and I begged to differ that 's all.
It's only better because of story I never flamed or anything IMO.


----------



## Cero (Sep 30, 2006)

Hw do you all think Nero got that demon arm?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm not really sure, I really want to know how. It's probably explained in the opening scene.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 30, 2006)

I wouldn't supprised if he did it too himself. Like something his group have locked away, when Dante killed his crew. He probably took the forbidden fruit to gain the power. Well so far that is my guess.

I think he took it to gain power for revenge, but it somewhat consumes him.


----------



## Sikibrada (Sep 30, 2006)

Dante looks like shit. Snake isn't getting prettier either


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 30, 2006)

Heres the translation of the Trinity of Fates which is found in moonspeak on the DMC4 site

The shadow, always hiding in your inner consciousness

In dreams, characters whose actions are completely different, things we could never do ourselves, appear. Often they make our dreaming self nervous. They can take the faces of friends we know well, and there are also times when we wonder why we cannot remember their faces. According to the 6 dream archetypes classified by Jung, this is called the Shadow. Things such as the environment a person is born and grows up in, and their own true nature, shape its character. No matter how kind or sympathetic to other people our character grows to be, the cold-hearted, cruel, and selfish parts will never disappear. They will live on quietly in our unconscious. That which we would call our hidden character, is the Shadow.

Couldn't we think of Dante and Vergil from "Devil May Cry 3" as each existing as the other's Shadow? In the scene with the final confrontation over the amulets, Dante says to Vergil, who hopes to gain father's mighty power,
If we are the sons of Sparda,
what we are successors to isn't his power!
More importantly - it's his proud soul!
Vergil's answer in response to this is
Sorry, but this is what my soul is saying - more power!
Also, supplementing Vergil's lines, earlier before this battle, he says
Power controls everything.
Without power, one cannot protect anything.
And in the final scene,
I'm fine here. In this place, father's home. **
Just like Dante, Vergil wanted to protect his mother, and also you can see his sense of reverence for his father Sparda. This is not merely a picture of polar opposites with Dante = Good and Vergil = Evil. Their love for their parents is the same, but the most important part of their father's legacy is for Dante, his soul, and for Vergil, his power. Sparda and Eva probably treated the brothers equally, but the fact that their mother was killed trying to protect her children was a turning point for the twins, and it seems that after that their lives were divided. The shadows come from one source. There are two shadows growing from the feet of the "Sons of Sparda," one is the "soul," Dante, and the other is the "power," Vergil. As the years passed these shadows grew larger, to the point where one can't help but be conscious of them. They are twins, they are one another's other-self, which is to say they should have to seek each other out, but they irritate and are incompatible. Their ways of life and their ways of fighting have both come to parallel their respective intentions.

The battle where Dante and Vergil place themselves on opposite sides is a battle with one's other self. Dante and Vergil are each other's shadows, and at the same time each other's light. The relationship between Dante and Vergil is such that each of their selves are formed due to the other's existence.


----------



## Akira (Oct 1, 2006)

Maybe Nero had his arm transplanted MGS2 Ocelot style?, and am i the only person who thinks its Vergil's arm? He kept going on about power, and now now nero says he hears those voices in his head as well...


----------



## Cero (Oct 1, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> Heres the translation of the Trinity of Fates which is found in moonspeak on the DMC4 site
> 
> The shadow, always hiding in your inner consciousness
> 
> ...



Hmm, i agree with you, Nero seems to be another "Vergil" in a sense. He is trying to bring back Sparda.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 1, 2006)

Thats not my opinion buddy...thats translated from what is on the site =P.

But, he does seem like Vergil in a way, albeit younger. But has that newbie taste by the way his attitude and in comparison to fighting Dante in the trailer.


----------



## Cero (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah but i still agree xD


----------



## MS81 (Oct 1, 2006)

I agree with Jackass that it's Vergil's arm and he controlling Nero. If you guys listen to the trailer closely Dante is telling him to give him back something and then you hear Nero say"now I know what this hand was made to do,send guys like you back to hell".


----------



## Cero (Oct 1, 2006)

i believe the quote was "Now i know what this arm was made for, to send city guys like you back to hell!"


----------



## RodMack (Oct 1, 2006)

How does that apply to Dante? Is it because he's a half demon?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 1, 2006)

Which DMC should I prepare to play this?

I plan to get this if I can't get MGS 4 first.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, this takes place after DMC1.

But I reccomend getting all of em, as it's just better that way.


----------



## Cero (Oct 1, 2006)

Just get the Devil May Cry Collection


----------



## ZE (Oct 3, 2006)

I’m playing DMC3 now but I can’t change weapons because the R2 of my controller doesn’t work.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 12, 2006)

*A New Hero!?*



This just shocked me to the max...Dante..a SIDE character!? I REALLY think this game is going to be like DMC2, only on the next gen. We barely know Nero and his Holy Knights, obviously. It's just that..how could they make the Son of Sparda a side-character while they put in some Dante-wannabe a the main character? The whole "Demon Gauntlet" REALLY sounds like Ifrit Gauntlets from the first DMC. I don't think this game will be any good because it's like the MGS2 where Raiden was the main char while Solid just stuck around for a bit. I'm sure the people who are new to DMC will LOVE this game, but, I, a hardcore fan, who's played all three games, don't feel comfortable with some amateur demon hunter taking Dante's place.


----------



## Thandurin (Oct 12, 2006)

From what i've seen in previews and such is they basicly want to start a new chapter of sorts in DMC4 and up to go with it being the first DMC game on the next-gen consoles. So they decided to add a new main character. I really don't have much of a problem with it other than it would be alot better if they put more work into making Nero actually look different from the sons of Sparda, yanno like give him black hair or something instead of making him look nearly identical to Dante and Vergil, just with a different haircut.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2006)

Get to play with dante too but this new guy looks cool, can't wait.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 13, 2006)

How is Dante going to be resulted into a side character when we also play Dante? It makes no sense guys. It won't end up like DMC2. With DMC2 they took out alot of DMC1 stuff and added some so the lose of vertain things made it suck along with the little we knew about it. With 3 they added that stuff back into it, looked at DMC3 and tweaked it to make it better by adding alot of other things and then finally they made it great. 

With DMC4 it's been said to get DMC3: SE, add some things in it and improve it in every way also adding some things to make it extremely great. It also unlike DMC2 has a good story and it isn't shadowed. 

It won't end up like DMC2.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 13, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> How is Dante going to be resulted into a side character when we also play Dante? It makes no sense guys. It won't end up like DMC2. With DMC2 they took out alot of DMC1 stuff and added some so the lose of vertain things made it suck along with the little we knew about it. With 3 they added that stuff back into it, looked at DMC3 and tweaked it to make it better by adding alot of other things and then finally they made it great.
> 
> With DMC4 it's been said to get DMC3: SE, add some things in it and improve it in every way also adding some things to make it extremely great. It also unlike DMC2 has a good story and it isn't shadowed.
> 
> It won't end up like DMC2.



It's not like we're gonna actually PLAY like Vergil in SE. I'm not gonna spend my money on this untill the prices drop by ALOT. In the meantime, I'll stay with my DMC3, .Hack//G.U. and maybe Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 13, 2006)

> Which DMC should I prepare to play this?



DMC1 and DMC3 Special Edition. Don't bother with DMC2 you won't be missing out on anything including storywise.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 13, 2006)

Speaking of DMC2, why did they even make it? It totally made no sense. I think DMC3 should be DMC2 because DMC2 wasn't that great like it's predecessor and the game after it. I never got the story really, and the only boss fight that was good was the one with the huge-ass tower monster thing. 

P.S. does anyone know the battle theme music for the Griffon battles? I LOVE it so much now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 13, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> It's not like we're gonna actually PLAY like Vergil in SE. I'm not gonna spend my money on this untill the prices drop by ALOT. In the meantime, I'll stay with my DMC3, .Hack//G.U. and maybe Tales of the Abyss.



Dante will have his own style like always but I'm going to assume he will have his own story also. 

And yeah you can wait until prices drop but that in no right says it will be like DMC2 when you are completely wrong about why DMC2 was bad.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 14, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Dante will have his own style like always but I'm going to assume he will have his own story also.
> 
> And yeah you can wait until prices drop but that in no right says it will be like DMC2 when you are completely wrong about why DMC2 was bad.



So you actually liked it? That's a first I've heard of anyone saying that. What makes you say it was good?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 16, 2006)

Looks like we got a few more vids courtesy of GameTrailers.



Of particular interest is the *TGS 06 Real-Time Demo HD* which proves that DMC4's cutscenes are real-time and not prerendered.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Looks like we got a few more vids courtesy of GameTrailers.
> 
> 
> 
> Of particular interest is the *TGS 06 Real-Time Demo HD* which proves that DMC4's cutscenes are real-time and not prerendered.



why would they be CG and who said they was? 

If they did then there dumbasses.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 16, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> why would they be CG and who said they was?
> 
> If they did then there dumbasses.



Oh I've seen plenty of people try to write the cutscenes off as prerendered. Needless to say they've shut up now


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 16, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> Speaking of DMC2, why did they even make it? It totally made no sense. I think DMC3 should be DMC2 because DMC2 wasn't that great like it's predecessor and the game after it. I never got the story really, and the only boss fight that was good was the one with the huge-ass tower monster thing.
> 
> P.S. does anyone know the battle theme music for the Griffon battles? I LOVE it so much now.



DMC2 was made by a different person (and I think that was his first major production as well) who wanted to take the series in an unexpected direction, and experimented with things, hoping it'd turn out good.  It didn't.  It's as simple as that really.  

I blame him for making a mediocre game, but I don't blame him for experimenting.  It's a gamble with things like this, especially since DMC didn't have much to work off of.  Not that it didn't have much to work off of meaning that the first wasn't a good game (quite the contrary), but the fact that he was experimenting off of a series that wasn't really a series yet gave him little to work with on how to expand the series, so he ended up thinking that larger meant better, and applied really horrible ideas focusing too much on the enviornment and not enough on the creativity on playstyle and monsters that the first game had.  Add a dummied down difficulty, and overpowered projectiles, and you have the failure which is DMC2 (I'm sure I'm missing other factors).  

Lucca, or whatever her name was cool though, too bad we'll probably never see her again.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Oh I've seen plenty of people try to write the cutscenes off as prerendered. Needless to say they've shut up now



1st of all none of the scenes in DMC series were ever Pre-render even on PS2.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 16, 2006)

DMC2 started out as a different game about Lucia though during its development they decided to throw in a Dante model and fix up the story to make DMC2. 

Of course the same team that made DMC2 came back to make DMC3 so I can't really fault them. In fact, 2 and 3's director is returning for DMC4.



> 1st of all none of the scenes in DMC series were ever Pre-render even on PS2.



What point are you trying to make with this? I never said they weren't.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 16, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> DMC2 started out as a different game about Lucia though during its development they decided to throw in a Dante model and fix up the story to make DMC2.
> 
> Of course the same team that made DMC2 came back to make DMC3 so I can't really fault them. In fact, 2 and 3's director is returning for DMC4.
> 
> ...



I actually didn't know about DMC2 being Lucia based at first.  Thanks for the info.  I didn't fully know about what was involved in the game until after Dante was being included in it.  I guess they got something right, by making Dante the lead figure.  I wonder why they didn't try to go with the two stories (characters) thing in DMC3 though, like they did with the second.  Did they just want to scrap a lot of the DMC2 ideas besides the running on walls and fancy looking shooting.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 16, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> I actually didn't know about DMC2 being Lucia based at first.  Thanks for the info.  I didn't fully know about what was involved in the game until after Dante was being included in it.  I guess they got something right, by making Dante the lead figure.  I wonder why they didn't try to go with the two stories (characters) thing in DMC3 though, like they did with the second.  Did they just want to scrap a lot of the DMC2 ideas besides the running on walls and fancy looking shooting.



No DMC2 actually had a lot of promise but it could never be used. DMC3 actually encourages you to use the more fancy moves. DMC2 allows you to get through most of the game with just your guns. With the more difficult gameplay those moves became vital parts of your strategy instead of novelties.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 16, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> No DMC2 actually had a lot of promise but it could never be used. DMC3 actually encourages you to use the more fancy moves. DMC2 allows you to get through most of the game with just your guns. With the more difficult gameplay those moves became vital parts of your strategy instead of novelties.



I never really implied that they took out the fancy move aspect of DMC2 since DMC3 has the combo meter that goes up and gives you better scores with the flashier moves you pull off.  That's something I already realize.  What I was wondering, was why they never tried to improve on the aspects like the bigger worlds and whatnot in 2.

But I see what you mean about some of its aspects being unusable.  I guess the bigger atmosphere might be one of them that was unusable.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> DMC2 started out as a different game about Lucia though during its development they decided to throw in a Dante model and fix up the story to make DMC2.
> 
> Of course the same team that made DMC2 came back to make DMC3 so I can't really fault them. In fact, 2 and 3's director is returning for DMC4.
> 
> ...


I know that, Didn't you say some ppl think that DMC4 scenes are pre-render?Meaning I agree with you that's all nothing extra.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2006)

Definition 3b of 'canon'

A shady Capcom report of there being more gossip of Devil May Cry being on other consoles besides Sony.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 17, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Definition 3b of 'canon'
> 
> A shady Capcom report of there being more gossip of Devil May Cry being on other consoles besides Sony.



Gah...it'll be like Resident Evil all over again. We'll get a burst of Nintendo fans who have no idea what the hell they are talking about.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2006)

What exactly do you mean? If DMC goes multi-console?

I would say more profit to them, and Capcom loooves doing stuff like that.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 17, 2006)

As much as I hate to say it but I think DMC should stay on PS exclusive list.IMHO though I would love for them to make a similar game on 360 instead of it making it multi-system.

Also Julius what's the creator name for Castlevania I forgot it was something like Igarashi or something?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 17, 2006)

Will people shut up about the multi-console rumors. If it doesn't have "DMC4 is coming to the 360" written exactely like that then don't bother posting it.

Capcom said RE5 will be their first dip into multi-console. Kobayashi also stated they're concentrating on developing the game for the PS3 so if a port is done it will most likely be half-assed. 



*But at the same time, the 360 has been pretty good to you guys as well.  Are we going to see some more cross-platform games?*

_Well certainly you will see us support multiple platforms. Resident Evil 5, for example, that’s on 360 and PS3.  And I think that’s a good example of the future direction of where the company is going because we’re further along with our time line now for DMC4._

*So Devil May Cry is coming to Xbox 360?*

_No, I was just saying, I mean, [RE5 is] a good indicative example of where we’re going in the future because RE5 is [coming] after DMC4.  And we have announced that._


----------



## ZE (Oct 17, 2006)

DMC2 ruined Dante, I mean, he didn’t spoke a word during all the game. 
And the game was too easy, unlike the others.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 17, 2006)

Royal Devil pretty much killed Julius's entire post in one wave. I had a feeling someone was going to post that so I was waiting for it, Royal did it for me. 

Yeah DMC4 isn't going multi-console. 

Another thing, this isn't like Assassin's Creed. It was confirmed for the 360 in it's codename as soon as development started before they brought out the original name so back then it was PS3 and 360. Then when the name changed it was kept on wraps. 

With DMC it wasn't confirmed for the 360 no way at all. All we've been getting are rumors by people who misread or mistranslate things Capcom and the producers have said. That's nothing. 

So yeah, it's not going to be multi-console.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2006)

Once again, I did not specifically say DMC4 would be a title that would be multi-console, I mean the series possibly later down the line. That noone can truely claim as not possible, because we aren't Capcom.

And yus, Castlevania producer is named Koji Igarashi. He's still busy finalizing PoR =P


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 17, 2006)

It'll probably come on PC, though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2006)

Maybe 

I don't see why Capcom has been releasing many of their titles on PC. That seems a lil odd.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 17, 2006)

Many people have PC's and might not have the console needed, a whole new market.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> It'll probably come on PC, though.



haha...no.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 17, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> I don't see why Capcom has been releasing many of their titles on PC. That seems a lil odd.



REason why this is , because on PC you do not need to worry about lisenceing fees like you do on Consoles and its easy to port games over to PC, not to mention the installment base. so they do this just for more cash really. RE4 and others are coming to PC as well. 


though DMC4 will most likely stay PS exlusive i see why it will not unless it does not get the sales that capcom needs then things might change .


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 17, 2006)

DMC3:SE was released on PC. Might happen, but most likely a year after it's on PS3.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 17, 2006)

Really like the HD Trailer the previous trailer I saw on DMC4 looked bad couldn't really see the gameplay too well. See Sony is right HD does make a difference!!!   jk

Though was it just me or did the woman in the Trailer looked a bit "blocky" maybe it was just her clothes that made her look like that. Didn't like how her face model looked it reminded me like how a CG Playstation looked. And yet all the other characters looked much better graphiclly wise.

Anways what I want to see in DMC4

- No beat a level like DMC3 had didn't like it. I prefer how DMC1 was.

- i*c*st I want to see some action between Dante and Trish she may not be related by blood to him but she was made to look like Dante's mother. That's good enough for me to consider it i*c*st. That would end up more depth of their relationship.

- Vergil shows up in DMC4 saying "I'm back" but ends ups tripping on a set of stairs and ending up breaking his neck. His now paralyze for the rest of his life.

- No chossing a certain playing style.

- At the very end both Dante and Nero fight only to be revealed that Dante is in fact the CLONE! But even so Dante ends up killing Nero who was really Dante but had lost his memories from a dramatic event of seeing his dog chichuhua being ran over.

- More boss battles!

- Lady has now become a Nun.

- A better more involving story (Though looking at the interviews it looks like that's going to happen)

That's all I'm pretty much want in DMC 4.


----------



## ZE (Oct 17, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> It'll probably come on PC, though.



Depends on the success the recently launched DMC 3 had, how were the sales?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 17, 2006)

So when does Dante meet Two-Face in DMC4?


*Spoiler*: __ 



For those of you who forgot the whole coin thing in DMC2...god wasn't that horribly homosexual?


----------

